# Spielt ihr nach dem Freimonat weiter?



## Geige (9. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute,
Wie sieht es bei euch aus!
Könnte intressant werden!

mfg
Geige


----------



## Tokenlord (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich spiele auf jedenfall noch weiter.

Mal schauen wie's in ein paar Monaten ausschaut, aber zumindest bis SW: TOR erscheint wird AION mein MMORPG sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## diablo1988 (9. Oktober 2009)

Also ich werd auf jeden fall weiterspielen ^^


----------



## Deadwool (9. Oktober 2009)

Das Spiel hat meine Erwartungen bis jetzt in fast allen Punkten erfüllt oder gar übertroffen. Werde definitiv verlängern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (9. Oktober 2009)

Spiele auf jeden Fall weiter. Vor 2-3 Monaten werde ich eh net 50 und Spasskurve steigt steil nach oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oceanus (9. Oktober 2009)

Bis das Leveln nicht modernen Standards angepasst worden ist, werde ich nicht weiter spielen.


----------



## Bansai2006 (9. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Spiele auf jeden Fall weiter. Vor 2-3 Monaten werde ich eh net 50 und Spasskurve steigt steil nach oben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Kann ich so unterschreiben


----------



## Keupi (9. Oktober 2009)

Weiter dabei, bisher finde ich es jeden Tag besser. Da ich aber MMORPGs immer nur von Monat zu Monat verlängere, habe ich erstmal 3 Monate gewählt.


----------



## simoni (9. Oktober 2009)

Oceanus schrieb:


> Bis das Leveln nicht modernen Standards angepasst worden ist, werde ich nicht weiter spielen.



/sign


----------



## Berserkius (9. Oktober 2009)

Spiele auf jeden Fall weiter, aber ich hasse das Leveln *( wie bei jeden mmo )* bin froh wenn ich 50 bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Abyss ich kommeeeeeeeeeee



_*Edit: der unter mir*_

Das Crafting ist halt in Aion was anderes als in WoW, alles ist anspruchvoller und wenn ich ehrlich bin hat mich World of Warcraft richtig gelangweilt.


----------



## Gabal (9. Oktober 2009)

Leider Leider, 

ist die Luft bei mir schon mit Level 20 raus.

All das was ich so faszinierend an AION fand wiederholt sich ständig und die natürliche Folge ist Langeweile.

Wenn ich Langeweile empfinde, muss ich mir Gedanken machen. 

Am meisten ärgert mich aber, dass es ausser Questen und diesem Elite Gebiet keine wirkliche Anwechslung da ist. 

Ich müsste mich also bis 25 durchquälen, bis ich in den Abyss kann, und das ist mir zu blöd.

Ein wichtiger Punkt ist auch das Crafting. Ich habe in noch keinen Spiel einen solchen Aufwand zum Craften betrieben
wie in AION. 3 Berufe gleichzeitig zu skillen ist nahezu unmöglich.

Werde erstmal wieder zu WOW zurückgehen und meinen Druiden auf meinen jetzigen Server umziehen. 

Der will noch auf 80 gebracht werden.


----------



## robsenq (9. Oktober 2009)

Ist schon für 3 Monate per PayPal abonniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



an den poster ueber mir: Danke und bitte bitte bleib bei wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maximolider (9. Oktober 2009)

schimpft doch nicht immer auf wow,er hat ja nichtmal auf aion geschimpft....und es ist für den erfolg des spieles schon nicht ganz unwichtig,das genug leute spielen damit es sich für den betreiber lohnt,egal von welchem mmo sie gekommen sind und wo sie wieder hingehen würden.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotel (9. Oktober 2009)

Im Moment hat AION wegen RISEN Pause, und anfangs November kommt Modern Warfare 2. Das ist so quasi ein spieltechnisches Dilemma. Aber für zwischendurch ists ganz OK.


----------



## Kalikas (9. Oktober 2009)

Alos ich werde es mir kaufen erstmal, habe mich sehr Informiert und vieles angeguckt, Auf jeden Fall wirds mein neues MMo ausser:

-die Charctere lassen sich nicht flüssig steuer, nicht so wie bei HDRO b.z.w der Kampfmodus da.


----------



## Norjena (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde warscheinlich weiterspielen, macht zwar Spaß, habe aber imo recht wenig Zeit, und abends dann auch meist keine große Lust mehr einzuloggen und loszulvln, spieler imo eher X3Reunion, Aion wird aber nebenher noch weiterlaufen, da ich irgendwann mal, auch 50 werden will, und das Spiel wirklich erleben möchte (lvln ist für mich nur ein Mittel zum Zweck, aber mit Maxlvl, bieten MMOs einfach viel mehr was mir Spaß macht, als zb normale Einzelspielerspiele.).


----------



## Grodmon (9. Oktober 2009)

ich werde weiter spielen weils einfach geil ist   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gabal (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich möchte noch was richtig stellen.

Ich gönne jedem, der AION spielt und Spass hat, dass er weiterspielt. 

Aber bei mir hat sich nun eben Langeweile breit gemacht. 

Vielleicht ist es eben besser die ersten 25 Level zu rushen. 

Aber für mich war der Reiz an AION eben die Grafik und alle kleinen Innovationen (Manasteine)

Da gibts aber mit 20 nichts Neues und deshalb muss ich mich mittlerweile zum einloggen zwingen. 

Wünsche euch anderen aber viel Spass in AION. 

Und wenn der Spass nachlässt genug Kraft, aufzuhören.


----------



## Casp (9. Oktober 2009)

Keupi schrieb:


> Da ich aber MMORPGs immer nur *von Monat zu Mona*t verlängere, habe ich erstmal *3 Monate* gewählt.



Häh? xD


----------



## Kyragan (9. Oktober 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich werde warscheinlich weiterspielen, macht zwar Spaß, habe aber imo recht wenig Zeit, und abends dann auch meist keine große Lust mehr einzuloggen und loszulvln, spieler imo eher X3Reunion, Aion wird aber nebenher noch weiterlaufen, da ich irgendwann mal, auch 50 werden will, und das Spiel wirklich erleben möchte (lvln ist für mich nur ein Mittel zum Zweck, aber mit Maxlvl, bieten MMOs einfach viel mehr was mir Spaß macht, als zb normale Einzelspielerspiele.).


dito

Wobei ich derzeit Risen und Operation Flashpoint 2: Rising Sun spiel.


----------



## Flaschenpost (9. Oktober 2009)

Ums kurz zu machen: Aion rockt! ^^

Habe mich heute ein letztes Mal in WoW eingeloggt, um mich von der Gilde und noch ein Paar anderen zu verabschieden.
Acc is zum 11.10 gekündigt.
Aion sieht nicht nur gut aus, sondern macht auch wirklich ne Mänge Spass. Geschmäcker sind verschieden und ich würde nie jemanden flamen, dem Aion nicht gefällt - jedem das Seine.

Für mich ist es die lang ersehnte , erste echte Alternative zum Genreprimus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terracresta (9. Oktober 2009)

Wer meint Aion hätte ein komplexes Crafting System, der hat noch nie Vanguard SoH gespielt.  -> http://www.vanguardmmorpg.com/vanguard_crafting_guide.php

Aion bietet mir zu wenig Abwechslung da die Welt viel zu klein und zerstückelt ist, deshalb werd ichs nicht weiter spielen. 
Die Flugzeit und die Orte wo man wirklich fliegen kann sind außerdem viel zu begrenzt. Ich find es nicht spaßig ständig die Flugzeit im Nacken zu haben, wenn man die Kristalle in der Luft abbaut oder da kämpft.
Das Beste am Spiel ist die Charaktererstellung und das man seine Rüstung färben oder gar das Aussehen seiner alten auf die neue übertragen kann (was ich mir scho seit Jahren solchen Spielen wünschte).


----------



## Healor (9. Oktober 2009)

Gabal schrieb:


> Ein wichtiger Punkt ist auch das Crafting. Ich habe in noch keinen Spiel einen solchen Aufwand zum Craften betrieben
> wie in AION. 3 Berufe gleichzeitig zu skillen ist nahezu unmöglich.



Dann hast noch nie EQ2 gespielt. Da ist der Aufwand noch höher. Aber war sau spaßig das ganze... tagelang am farmen und craften. Und nein, es wurde nicht langweilig. Im Gegenteil... jeder sieht das halt anders, finde es aber gut wenn das Craften etwas komplizierter ist und man erstmal was dafür tun muss. Bestimmte Mats farmen, sich freuen wenn endlich mal DIE rar ressource in Sichtweite ist die man schon Stundenlang gesucht hat. Mats verkaufen, tauschen, kaufen und mit Gewinn wieder verkaufen. Hoffe das es bei Aion auch so wird.

3 Berufe gleichzeitig skillen ist, besonders mit dem ersten Char ziemlich heftig. Werde erst 1 Beruf auf voll ausskillen und irgendwann, wenn der Geldbeutel prall gefüllt ist, mal einen 2ten Beruf anfangen. Man spielt ein MMO ja nicht nur 1 Monat sondern über Jahre (wenns einem denn gefällt). Also alles zu seiner Zeit, sofort alles haben wollen ist halt nicht möglich.

Und zum Topic selbst: Werde meinen Char mal ganz gemütlich auf 50 bringen und dann mal gucken. 4-5 Monate werde ich es auf alle Fälle noch spielen.


----------



## Draklur (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich Spiele auf alle fälle weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## robsenq (9. Oktober 2009)

Healor schrieb:


> Dann hast noch nie EQ2 gespielt. Da ist der Aufwand noch höher. Aber war sau spaßig das ganze... tagelang am farmen und craften. Und nein, es wurde nicht langweilig. Im Gegenteil... jeder sieht das halt anders, finde es aber gut wenn das Craften etwas komplizierter ist und man erstmal was dafür tun muss. Bestimmte Mats farmen, sich freuen wenn endlich mal DIE rar ressource in Sichtweite ist die man schon Stundenlang gesucht hat. Mats verkaufen, tauschen, kaufen und mit Gewinn wieder verkaufen. Hoffe das es bei Aion auch so wird.
> 
> 3 Berufe gleichzeitig skillen ist, besonders mit dem ersten Char ziemlich heftig. Werde erst 1 Beruf auf voll ausskillen und irgendwann, wenn der Geldbeutel prall gefüllt ist, mal einen 2ten Beruf anfangen. Man spielt ein MMO ja nicht nur 1 Monat sondern über Jahre (wenns einem denn gefällt). Also alles zu seiner Zeit, sofort alles haben wollen ist halt nicht möglich.
> 
> Und zum Topic selbst: Werde meinen Char mal ganz gemütlich auf 50 bringen und dann mal gucken. 4-5 Monate werde ich es auf alle Fälle noch spielen.



/so sign

Man freut sich noch, dass endlich das gewünschte item hergestellt werden kann, für das man viel Aufwand betrieben hat.
So ist es auch mit den Sammelskills. Vor allem den Äthersammel Skill zu pushen, für den es viel Zeit braucht.


----------



## Flaschenpost (9. Oktober 2009)

> Aion bietet mir zu wenig Abwechslung da die Welt viel zu klein und zerstückelt ist



Man kann nicht erwarten, dass ein gerade erst gestartetes MMORPG auch nur im Ansatz so umfangreich ist wie ein Spiel, das schon mehrere Jahre am Markt ist und bereits mehrfach erweitert wurde.
Klar - in Asien gibts das Spiel schon länger. Deshalb gibts ja auch kaum Bugs und die erste Erweiterung steht schon vor der Tür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das crafting-System finde ich jetzt auch weder besonders anspruchsvoll noch besonders prickelnd. Aber so richtig geflasht, hat mich das Craften noch in keinem Rollenspiel.

Allein die wunderschöne Grafik is beispiellos. Das asiatisch angehauchte Setting, muss einem natürlich zusagen aber ich als besgeisterter FF Spieler, fühl mich da pudelwohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aion hat aber nicht nur optische Reize, auch das Chainskill-System ist sehr ansprechend und kommt längst nicht so stupide daher wie die immer gleichen Stylerotationen...ähh...joa... von anderswo halt! ^^
Über Stigmas kann man seinen Char individuell gestalten, da brauchts keine Skill-Trees.Die Klassen und ihre jeweiligen Aufgaben sind trotzdem klar definiert auch wenn zur Not z.B auch mal ein Gladi als Tank einspringen kann. Schluss mit Gleichmachung aller Klassen, es werden wieder alle Klassen gebraucht!
Ich könnte endlos weiterschwärmen, die Liste der Vorzüge gegenüber anderen Spielen, ist aus meiner Sicht ziemlich lang^^


----------



## Enyalios (9. Oktober 2009)

Aufgrund der Umfrageformulierung schliesse ich daraus das der TE wohl eher nicht so begeistert ist von AION 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich für meinen Teil bin zurzeit zufrieden und werd weiterspielen. Störend finde ich derzeit nur die goldspammer und das der Chat allgemein etwas unübersichtlich ist. Hintergrund ftw.


----------



## Ascalonier (9. Oktober 2009)

Healor schrieb:


> Dann hast noch nie EQ2 gespielt. Da ist der Aufwand noch höher. Aber war sau spaßig das ganze... tagelang am farmen und craften. Und nein, es wurde nicht langweilig. Im Gegenteil... jeder sieht das halt anders, finde es aber gut wenn das Craften etwas komplizierter ist und man erstmal was dafür tun muss. Bestimmte Mats farmen, sich freuen wenn endlich mal DIE rar ressource in Sichtweite ist die man schon Stundenlang gesucht hat. Mats verkaufen, tauschen, kaufen und mit Gewinn wieder verkaufen. Hoffe das es bei Aion auch so wird.
> 
> 3 Berufe gleichzeitig skillen ist, besonders mit dem ersten Char ziemlich heftig. Werde erst 1 Beruf auf voll ausskillen und irgendwann, wenn der Geldbeutel prall gefüllt ist, mal einen 2ten Beruf anfangen. Man spielt ein MMO ja nicht nur 1 Monat sondern über Jahre (wenns einem denn gefällt). Also alles zu seiner Zeit, sofort alles haben wollen ist halt nicht möglich.
> 
> Und zum Topic selbst: Werde meinen Char mal ganz gemütlich auf 50 bringen und dann mal gucken. 4-5 Monate werde ich es auf alle Fälle noch spielen.



Es gibt Gerüchte in den Foren über ein neues EQ3 oder alles nur Spekulationen.


----------



## Psymaty (9. Oktober 2009)

Aion hat mich in sämtlichen belangen schwer überzeugt.

Natürlich gibt es hier und da ein paar macken aber wo gibts die nicht. Ich verlängerer ganz bestimmt auf 6 Monate und werde das spiel allen meinen Freunden und Verwandten empfehlen.


----------



## Seymour09 (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde auch erstmal nach dem Freimonat weiterspielen und schauen, wie sich alles weiterentwickelt...


----------



## ArminFRA (9. Oktober 2009)

Definitiv nicht.

Acc gekündigt.

Der Käse ist gegessen.

Aus die Maus.

Schicht im Schacht.

Ende im Gelände.

Der Riemen ist runter.


/E: ergänzt um den "Riemen-Spruch"


----------



## ArminFRA (9. Oktober 2009)

Gabal schrieb:


> Ich möchte noch was richtig stellen.
> 
> ...ich mich mittlerweile zum einloggen zwingen.




DAS kenne ich nur zu gut. Bei mir war auch mit Anfang 20 der Riemen runter.

Mit 22 Schluss.

*weint bitterlichst der verplemperten Zeit und dem Fuffi nach*

*...und die kleine Katze neben ihm weint noch bitterlichster*

*...apropo bitterlichster - ich gönn mir noch nen Veltins*

*...rülpst bitterlichst*

*...und die kleine Katze neben ihm rülpst noch bitterlichster*


----------



## SARodiRIEL (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich bleib auch auf jedenfall dabei. Gab bis jetzt nur ein MMORPG das ich direkt im Freimonat gekündigt hab und das war damals AoC. Aion allerdings geht tierrisch gut ab!


----------



## Rukaniz (10. Oktober 2009)

Also ich pausiere nur für einen Monat oder so da ich kaum Zeit haben werde


----------



## hostmolch (10. Oktober 2009)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Gab bis jetzt nur ein MMORPG das ich direkt im Freimonat gekündigt hab und das war damals AoC.



Dann solltest dir Age of Conan jetzt nochmal angucken gibts inkl. Freimonat um 6,95 als GreenPepper Box und das Spiel is richtig gut geworden.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Oktober 2009)

werde aufjedenfall weiterspielen..erfüllt bisher meine erwartungen und tretet den WoW´lern in den arsch sodass die schnell wieder das weite suchen..einfach top


----------



## Skyler93 (10. Oktober 2009)

Aion ist einfach nur geil
was will man dazu sagen, es ist einfach nur geil
klar nervt total bis lvl 25 das muss ich zugeben, aber im Abyss das PvP, erst recht wenn man ne Legion hat macht nur fun!


----------



## ramsleier (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde mein Abo nicht verlängern.

AION ist ein gutes Spiel, wenn nicht sogar das beste MMO momentan. Aber mich hat es einfach nicht gepackt. Es wurde mir mit der Zeit langweilig. 

Dennoch hoffe ich das es WoW vom Thron stosst.


----------



## Tiegars (10. Oktober 2009)

hostmolch schrieb:


> Dann solltest dir Age of Conan jetzt nochmal angucken gibts inkl. Freimonat um 6,95 als GreenPepper Box und das Spiel is richtig gut geworden.


Das Game kannst vergessen die letzte CM's werden entlassen das ist nun mausetot^^

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Kopernium (10. Oktober 2009)

Spiele auch aufjedenfall weiter...das Crafting ist schon aufwändig und teuer, jedoch gehören die Sachen, die man sich damit herstellen kann, zu dem besten was es gibt (egal welches Lvl). Und es macht sau Spass sich seine Rüssi selber zu basteln anstatt sie irgendwo zu Kaufen oder so...mal gucken was es in den Inis geiles gibt.

Hab meinen 31er Jäger erstmal auf Eis gelegt und nen Beschwörer angefangen. Der macht sau Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So Long!


----------



## Synti (10. Oktober 2009)

ich spiele auch weiter... AoC habe ich 2 wochen gegeben, hdro 3 tage und WAR sage und schreibe 3 stunden.
tatsächlich habe ich gerne wow gespielt, aber aion ist für mich das premium-update von wow. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

praktisch in allen belangen hat mich aion bisher überzeugt. wenn das endgame auch noch paßt, bin ich noch lange dabei.


----------



## Lanatir (10. Oktober 2009)

Da ich jetzt mittlerweile schon seit 2 Tagen nicht mehr eingeloggt hab denke ich nicht das ich verlängern werde. Ich bin jetzt Stufe 27 und es ist mir echt einfach viel zu viel Aufwand Tagelang im selben langweiligen Gebiet rumzulaufen mit nicht genug quests um vorwärts zu kommen. 
Irgendwie hat mich das Spiel auch nicht gepackt. PVP ist ganz ok, aber ein Spiel braucht zumindest ein gesundes PVE Gerüst, und das hat Aion meiner Meinung nach eben nicht.
Ich lass das ganze mal ein halbes Jahr liegen und schaus mir dann nochmal an. So wie es jetzt ist ist es im Prinzip nix anderes als viele F2P Spiele die ich getestet hab. Purer Grind. Langweilig.


----------



## Zadig (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich bleibe, gerade weil es so zäh ist zu leveln und man wirklich dran arbeiten muss 50 zu werden. Ab 25 lohnt allein schon der Abyss. Das sieht alles sehr geil aus da drin.


----------



## evalux (10. Oktober 2009)

Oceanus schrieb:


> Bis das Leveln nicht modernen Standards angepasst worden ist......



Was sind denn moderne Leveling-Standards, die Aion nicht hat ?

Ich spiels weiter, weils einfach die beste WoW-Alternative derzeit ist und atmosphärisch stimmig und (mir zumindest noch) nicht langewilig ist. Klar störn mich n paar Sachen, aber noch kann ich damit leben. WoW kann ich nach nun 3 Jahren einfach nicht mehr sehen, auch wenns das beste Spiel war, dass ich je gespielt habe.


----------



## Firun (10. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Spiele auf jeden Fall weiter. Vor 2-3 Monaten werde ich eh net 50 und Spasskurve steigt steil nach oben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




So sieht es aus   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khankra (10. Oktober 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Ums kurz zu machen: Aion rockt! ^^
> 
> Habe mich heute ein letztes Mal in WoW eingeloggt, um mich von der Gilde und noch ein Paar anderen zu verabschieden.
> Acc is zum 11.10 gekündigt.
> ...






/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lintflas (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiß noch nicht genau, ob ich weiterspielen werde. Bisher bin ich gerade mal Level 17 und die Motivation sinkt beständig.
Irgendwie kommt bei mir das Gefühl von Spieltiefe nicht wirklich auf, und das Kampfsystem wirkt irgendwie gestelzt. 
Das Kampfsystem vom EQ2, WoW und Lotro gefällt mir da langfristig besser. Mal schauen...


MfG


----------



## ItchyPoopzkid (10. Oktober 2009)

So eine Umfrage kann man bei buffed nicht stellen.
Einige dieser WoW-Fanboys kommen dann ins Forum sehen die Umfrage und geben nathürlich gleich die schlechteste Antwort ab :/.

Ich werds mir aufjedenfall noch ein paar monate anschauen hat mich sehr überzeugt das spiel.


----------



## Æzørt (10. Oktober 2009)

Oceanus schrieb:


> Bis das Leveln nicht modernen Standards angepasst worden ist, werde ich nicht weiter spielen.


 moderne standarts? oder meinst du vielleicht die wow standarts?


----------



## evalux (10. Oktober 2009)

ItchyPoopzkid schrieb:


> Einige dieser WoW-Fanboys kommen dann ins Forum sehen die Umfrage und geben nathürlich gleich die schlechteste Antwort ab :/.



...sehen aber auch, dass es tatsächlich Leute gibt, denen das Spiel richtig gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Creazy (10. Oktober 2009)

Ja ich verlängere. Des spiel is der hammer und die Warteschlangen die es im moment noch gibt gehören auch mit ende des freimonats der vergangenheit an ^^


----------



## Lopuslavite (10. Oktober 2009)

robsenq schrieb:


> Ist schon für 3 Monate per PayPal abonniert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Warum muss immer jemand ein in meinen Augen dummes kommentar über jemand abgeben der nun mal nicht zufrieden ist mit AION und wieder WOW spielen will

Nur weil er sagte das es ihm nicht gefällt???

90% der Leute bei aion haben vorher auch WOW gespielt !also wer sowas sagt geht da nur an sich selbst



Also Ich werde auch weiter spielen und trotzdem nebenbei noch WOW zocken!JA genau richtig ich spiele beide MMO´s da mir beide auf Ihre weise spass machen.

Bei WOW ist es die Gilde und der spass beim Raiden und bei AION einfach das feeling,meine Gladiatorin und nette leute die ich auch schon dort gefunden habe.

Dennoch bleibt ab zu warten wie es beim Endspurt auf lvl 50 aussieht und ob es dann immer noch so spass macht.


----------



## Holzbruch (10. Oktober 2009)

Also ich bin mit Aion bisher recht zufrieden. 

Das System gefällt mir gut und ich kann mich kaum beklagen. Natürlich gibt es hier und da noch ein paar Fehlerchen, wie zB. in den Questtexten. Da fiel mir letztens auf, dass der Jäger Shania (Asmodier , in Basfelt) bei der 2ten "Jagdwetten"-Quest dort im Q-Text stehen hat, dass er/sie 10 Mosbären in 30 SEKUNDEN geschafft hat, zu töten.
Das soll man dann unterbieten. Natürlich sind es 30min. die man dann auch Zeit hat, aber als ich es das erste mal gelesen hatte, wusste ich erstmal nicht, ob ich die Quest machen sollte^^''

Naja, ich werde auf jedenfall noch weiterspielen, da ich vieles noch nicht gesehen habe und natürlich meine Möglichkeiten auf Stufe 50 erleben will :]


----------



## evalux (10. Oktober 2009)

Lopuslavite schrieb:


> Warum muss immer jemand ein in meinen Augen dummes kommentar über jemand abgeben der nun mal nicht zufrieden ist mit AION und wieder WOW spielen will
> 
> Nur weil er sagte das es ihm nicht gefällt???



Er sagte noch etwas mehr, und ich kann den Poster insofern vertehen, als dass ich Leute, denen das ganze Spiel zu laaangsam geht und omg was 3 Berufe gleichzeitig hochzuskillen kostet ich will ogogen, sry, aber ich bin auch froh wenn sich solche Leute nicht in Aion breit machen. Das, was die stört, ist genau das, was mir gefällt: die Entschleunigung.


----------



## ItchyPoopzkid (10. Oktober 2009)

die aion-community ist halt allgemein genervt von den WoW-Fanboys die den lfg-channel in einen Brachland-CHat verwandeln. Und alles was in Aion etwasw anspruchsvoller als in WoW ist schlecht machen.


----------



## JimPanse1893 (10. Oktober 2009)

Werde auch weiterspielen das spiel is einfach zu geil war mal wieder in wow on und dacht mir omg was is das die grafik usw. dacht ich neee wieder zurück zu aion  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmokk (10. Oktober 2009)

So etwas grottenschlechtes verdient mein Geld nicht. Punkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Back to RL und so.


----------



## Totemkrieger (10. Oktober 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Naja,... finde die Aion Community genauso.. beschi..bescheiden wie die WoW Community, wenn in den 20 ersten Levels nich noch schlimmer.
> 
> 
> Gruß ^_^ ..




Das legt sich langsam wieder etwas..man merkt halt,das einige ab lvl 20+ aufgegeben haben und zu ihren alten MMOs zurück gekehrt sind.
Ich bin gespannt,wie es nach dem Freimonat ausschaut.Danach bleiben nämlich die Leute,die Aion wirklich spielen wollen und ich denke/hoffe dann gehören die "Brachland-Chats" der Vergangenheit an.Ich bin rundum zufrieden und mir kann das zähe Lvln den Sielspaß nicht verderben.Es gibt so viel mehr als nur stupides Lvln,nur das haben die meisten vergessen.

Gruß Sailine


----------



## Set0 (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe schon nach einer Woche aufgehört. 
In meinen Augen ist AION einfach nichts neues...! Ein Spiel was nach der Allgemeinheit entwickelt wurde, ein paar Ideen aus anderen Spielen übernommen und dem ganzen ein paar Flügel verpasst. Da bleibe ich bei HDRO und EvE-Online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Enrico300 (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich spiele auch weiter, klasse Spiel mit kleinen schwächen!
Aion muss sich erst noch richtig entfalten und ich denke das die Entwickler noch vieles neues hinzu bringen!
Und was WoW angeht....WoW kommt langsam in die Jahre und irgend wann sagen alle, war eine schöne Zeit, aber es ist nun mal veraltet.


----------



## Hustboy (10. Oktober 2009)

Mich hats auch nicht gepackt keine ahnung habe einfach keine lust mehr einzuloggen ,werde demnächst mein WoW acc reaktieviern


----------



## SARodiRIEL (10. Oktober 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Hätt ich das gewusst, das es nichma ordentliches Open-PvP gibt...
> Sollte mich vorher besser informieren..



...Das stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Halbwissen ist nie gut, z.b. die These das es "kein ordentliches Open-PvP gibt". Aion hat das geilste Open-PvP seit Daoc, aber woher solltest du das auch wissen wenn du es nicht mal bis 25 geschafft hast?


----------



## Navidgirnuod (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin noch völlig unentschieden. Was ich gestern Abend erlebte war aber definitiv ein ziemlicher Schlag ins Gesicht.

Wir versuchten mit etwa 20 Mann eine Festung gegen anstürmende um die 200 Elyos zu verteidigen was sogar (dank Engstelle am Eingang der Festung) für 1 h gelang)  nur wirklich Spass machte es kaum.

Es ruckelte ohne Ende zumindest gab es aber keine Lags *hust* Warhammer. Nur konnte ich als Heiler unmöglich leute anwählen die Heilung brauchten. Also drückte ich die "nächster Verbündeter" Taste bis ich jemanden fand der Heilung nötig hat und wiederholte das dann bis zum Ende der Schlacht.
(zu der Taste muss gesagt werden, dass sie nicht die Leute anwählt die wenig HP haben oder ähnliches sondern schlicht alle die in deinem Sichtbereich stehen)

Der Lohn dafür war keine EXP keine Abyss Points und kein Loot oder sonstiges sondern nur die Klagen meiner Mitstreiter im TS weil sie ständig von Disconnects geplagt worden.
Ansonsten ist dieses Spiel ein Asia-Grinder durch und durch.


Die schlimmsten 2 Ärgernisse aber sind zum einen die Collectors Edition Flügel welche 95% der Spieler dazu zwingen 10 Euro für sie auszugeben, da man ohne die zusätzlichen 40 sec Flugzeit kaum eine Chance hat jemanden zu verfolgen.
Die 920.000 Kinah für die Flügel zum selbstkaufen die dann nur 30 sec Flugzeit haben, kann man sich auf lvl 30 fast unmöglich ansparen.

Das andere ist der "Mauszeigerverschwindebug". Immer wieder in schöner Regelmässigkeit und IMMER in einem Kampf gegen einen Spieler verschwindet der Mauszeiger von Bildschirm und kann dann nur durch einen Rechtsklick zurückgeholt werden. Da ich aber im Kampf fast nie ausversehen Rechtsklicke verkommt das zu einem Märtyrium.
Andererseits bleibt die Hoffnung das es meinem Gegner genauso geht und das somit zumindest fair bleibt.


Tja 50:50 ob ich weitermache.


----------



## AemJaY (10. Oktober 2009)

ich werde das Spiel sicherlich weiter spielen, nach 30 Tagen hat man A noch nichts gesehn und B noch viele Fragen sind unbeantwortet.
Desweiteren kommt dazu das mir das Spiel weiterhin sher viel spass macht, und so werde ich das Spiel sicherlich 6 Monate oder länger weiter zucken!


----------



## Noxio (10. Oktober 2009)

Denke auch das ich weiterspielen werde....bis jetzt läuft alles tuti^^...Obwohl ich immernoch nicht direkt weiss, welche Class mein Main wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber dieses Spiel läuft sehr sehr rund...nur die Goldsellers nerven ein wenig...Aber ich denke das wird in den nächsten Monaten nachlassen


----------



## psyger (10. Oktober 2009)

natürlich ist es möglich sich die lvl 30 flügel zu kaufen

920.000 sind nicht viel und ich hatte auf lvl 24 schon 600.000 ohne etwas dafür getan zu haben

ich bleibe aber weiterhin bei wow da dort meine rl freunde sind und ich nach 6 jahren immer noch lust habe meinen kleinen gnom mage zu zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackhawk1 (10. Oktober 2009)

Also ne ist net Meins ich finde einfach nix was mich bei Aion am zocken hällt und für am Tag mal ne halbe Stunde zahle ich net. Ich denke ich werde wieder zu WoW zurückkehren


----------



## Rethelion (10. Oktober 2009)

Also ich werd es sicher weiterspielen, min. für die nächsten 3 Monate. Ich suche schon seit langem eine Alternative zu WoW und seit der CB von Aion fühl ich mich in dem Spiel wohl.
Ist doch völlig egal ob Aion besser als ein anderes Spiel ist, ob es viele Neue Features gibt oder ....
...hauptsache es macht mir Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (10. Oktober 2009)

Eben, Spass ist das wichtigste. Den Spielern denen Aion im Moment noch zu schwer ist empfehle ich einfach dann anzufangen wenn die Quest-XP angehoben wird, also mit dem nächsten größeren Patch.


----------



## OldboyX (10. Oktober 2009)

Navidgirnuod schrieb:


> Ich bin noch völlig unentschieden. Was ich gestern Abend erlebte war aber definitiv ein ziemlicher Schlag ins Gesicht.
> 
> Wir versuchten mit etwa 20 Mann eine Festung gegen anstürmende um die 200 Elyos zu verteidigen was sogar (dank Engstelle am Eingang der Festung) für 1 h gelang)  nur wirklich Spass machte es kaum.
> 
> ...



Das mit der Collectors Edition (vor allem als eines der zwei schlimmsten Ärgernisse) kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Im PVP ist man sowieso mit einer Gruppe unterwegs und ob man nun länger fliegen kann oder nicht macht da kaum einen Unterschied. Zudem ist die Sache ab Stufe 40 absolut uninteressant und die 10 Euro für den Hugo.

Der "Mauszeigerverschwindebug" nervt mich auch, da stimme ich dir zu. Genauso wie ein paar andere Bugs, die das Spiel nach wie vor hat. Autoattack schaltet sich manchmal ab usw.

Dennoch bin ich überrascht, dass die Sache überhaupt noch vergleichweise spielbar war als ich gestern bei einem Mega-Zerg im Abyss auf Votan dabei war. Auch bei mir hat es geruckelt (hatte max Details drinnen + 8x AA), doch mit shift+F12 lies sich das Problem beheben und der Serverlag den ich danach noch hatte war absolut im Rahmen, wenn ich da an 1k Winter denke - das ist unspielbar im Vergleich wenn man rein den Lag betrachtet. Außerdem ist Votan ein brechend voller Server mit Warteschlange - das wird noch besser werden.

Was zudem nervt sind die Client Crashes, von denen ich fast 2 Wochen lang komplett verschont geblieben bin, die ich nun aber auch begegnet habe. Ich hoffe, dass diese in Zukunft behoben werden.


----------



## Carangil (10. Oktober 2009)

zu 50% hör ich erstmal auf. Liegt nur z.T. an Aion (bin kein Freund von Grinden, wiederholbaren Quests und extrem langweiligen Quests, aber Grafik und Gameplay an sich sind schon toll), aber Anfang November kommt Dragon Age Origins und ich sehne mich einfach nach einem Rollenspiel mit guter Story.


----------



## Traklar (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich würd ja gerne weiterspielen, aber wenn ich Aion starten will kommt immer *Die angegebene Prozedur wurde nicht gefunden. (Ausnahme von HRESULT: 0x8007007F). *Aber bis heute (Jetzt seit fast 10 Tagen) noch nicht ein Wort vom Support gehört. Werd wohl nie Aion zocken können.


----------



## floppydrive (10. Oktober 2009)

Hab schon aufgehört, war schon in closed und open beta und konnte mir ja schon nen eindruck machen und da hab ich dem spiel noch ne Chance gegeben, aber da sich nicht viel geändert hat, werde ich es lasse, habe einfach kein Spaß am Spiel, Werde mich erste HDRO/Vanguard/WoW widmen und auf Guild Wars 2 warten.


----------



## Apostasy (10. Oktober 2009)

Bis jetzt 290 Votes davon fast 200 die es weiter spielen werden. Das Voting ging wohl nicht im Sinne des TE's aus, der ja als Auswahlmöglichkeit 2x Ja und 3x Nein angegeben hat. Wobei ein einfaches ja oder nein auch gereicht hätte. Zieht man jetzt noch die für Buffed üblichen 30 Aggro-Nein-Klicker ab spricht wohl alles FÜR Aion.


----------



## Nosferatus666 (10. Oktober 2009)

Der Anfang bis lvl 10 war ganz interessant, wie bereits erwähnt sidn Gameplay und Grafik besser als erwartet, vor allem die Grafik ist sehr gut geworden. Was mich jedoch stört ist, dass die quests sehr monoton sind also die Art der Quests sich ständig wiederholen. Okay das ist wahrscheinlich in jedem MMO so. Was mich jedoch sehr stört ist, dass man bereits im niedrigen Levelbereich zum grinden gezwungen wird. Von den höheren Bereichen will ich agr nicht erst reden. Momentan ist das spiel sehr Casual unfreundlich. Wodurch es für mich nicht möglich ist das Spiel weiter zu spielen da ich erst abends ab 18 Uhr ungefähr zum spielen komme und dann bis 22 Uhr ungefähr spielen würde. Problem ist dabei in 4 Stunden erreicht man nicht sonderlich viel und jeden Tag hat man dann auch nicht Lust sich einzuloggen und dann zu grinden, weil keine Quests mehr da sind ( Auf den höheren Lvlbereich bezogen ). Ausserdem sind die häufigen Laggs sehr störend. Vom Support ganz zu schweigen, das einzige was man in den Channels liest sind blos die Angebote über Kinahkauf. Ich halte das Spiel noch für sehr unraif, klar ist es erst 2 Wochen alt, aber die Defizite sind einfach zu groß, in meinen Augen. Von daher werde ich mit dem Spiel aufhören und es möglichst früh wieder verkaufen um den Verlust möglichst niedrig zu halten.


----------



## Lanatir (10. Oktober 2009)

Apostasy schrieb:


> Bis jetzt 290 Votes davon fast 200 die es weiter spielen werden. Das Voting ging wohl nicht im Sinne des TE's aus, der ja als Auswahlmöglichkeit 2x Ja und 3x Nein angegeben hat. Wobei ein einfaches ja oder nein auch gereicht hätte. Zieht man jetzt noch die für Buffed üblichen 30 Aggro-Nein-Klicker ab spricht wohl alles FÜR Aion.


Dann musst du aber auch die 70 blinden Fanboys denen man selbst Abwasser als Sekt verkaufen könnte auch abziehen.


----------



## Norjena (10. Oktober 2009)

Nosferatus666 schrieb:


> Der Anfang bis lvl 10 war ganz interessant, wie bereits erwähnt sidn Gameplay und Grafik besser als erwartet, vor allem die Grafik ist sehr gut geworden. Was mich jedoch stört ist, dass die quests sehr monoton sind also die Art der Quests sich ständig wiederholen. Okay das ist wahrscheinlich in jedem MMO so. Was mich jedoch sehr stört ist, dass man bereits im niedrigen Levelbereich zum grinden gezwungen wird. Von den höheren Bereichen will ich agr nicht erst reden. Momentan ist das spiel sehr Casual unfreundlich. Wodurch es für mich nicht möglich ist das Spiel weiter zu spielen da ich erst abends ab 18 Uhr ungefähr zum spielen komme und dann bis 22 Uhr ungefähr spielen würde. Problem ist dabei in 4 Stunden erreicht man nicht sonderlich viel und jeden Tag hat man dann auch nicht Lust sich einzuloggen und dann zu grinden, weil keine Quests mehr da sind ( Auf den höheren Lvlbereich bezogen ). Ausserdem sind die häufigen Laggs sehr störend. Vom Support ganz zu schweigen, das einzige was man in den Channels liest sind blos die Angebote über Kinahkauf. Ich halte das Spiel noch für sehr unraif, klar ist es erst 2 Wochen alt, aber die Defizite sind einfach zu groß, in meinen Augen. Von daher werde ich mit dem Spiel aufhören und es möglichst früh wieder verkaufen um den Verlust möglichst niedrig zu halten.



An Bots etc wird gearbeitet, Qeusts reichen bis ca Mitte 30 gut aus, und Instanzen etc gibt es dann auch, und Qeust EP werden mit 1.6 stark angehoben.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (10. Oktober 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Dann musst du aber auch die 70 blinden Fanboys denen man selbst Abwasser als Sekt verkaufen könnte auch abziehen.



Du meinst Leute die sich aufgewärmtes Essen von vorgestern servieren lassen? Also WoWler? Die hat sie doch schon in den 30 Aggro-Nein-klickern miteingerechnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Immondys (10. Oktober 2009)

Also ich werde auf alle Fälle weiterspielen. 
Zunächst einmal meine Sicht der Dinge oder was ich so erlebt habe, wobei ich mich hier ein wenig des Telegrammstil befleißige.

Gamestart nach der Beta und Open Beta. Die Namen meiner Chars sind reserviert - es kann losgehen. Server Balder, eine Gilde Ü25 habe ich im Vorfeld auch entdeckt und mein Schurke geht an den Start. Die ersten 5 Level gegrindet - ging ja schnell, und dann losquesten und die Mobs erschlagen. Vor dem Endquest im Startgebiet hab ich immer noch 4 Quests offen, macht nichts denke ich mir, erstmal nach Sanctum.
Mittlerweile ist der kleine Schurke Lvl 10 und die Verteron Questreihen können beginnen. Leider komme ich auf Grund meiner relativ späten Spielzeiten nicht so richtig ins Teamplay mit meiner netten Gilde, bei der sich eben die Gruppenplayer doch schon von den Alleinlevlern abgesetzt haben. Mein Schurke wird lvl 18 und die Luft ist raus.

Kanns doch nicht gewesen sein, erstmal an einem Tag den Beschwörer ausgepackt und auf 11 gelevelt. Kurzes nachdenken über den Sinn eines MMO und die Auswahl Tank oder Heiler getroffen. 

Der Heiler geht an den Start. Level 10 Sanctum. Wieder blieben Q übrig. Level 18 Verteron. Die Krallquests beginnen. Als Heiler ist man plötzlich sehr gefragt, man repariert so das eine oder andere Altmetall entlang des Weges oder greift zu Garn und Faden, um den Stoffträger zu verarzten, und auch die Gilde hilft bei der Schlußquest mit.

Eltenen mit Lvl 19 - die Mobs fallen, der Priester nicht. Zunächst geht es bis lvl 23 in den Wald, 80% durch Questreihen gefüllt, 20% werden gegrindet. Lvl 24 - ich habe eine neue Gilde gefunden, die Wüste von Eltenen erinnert mich an Tanaris, meine Lieblingsregion in WoW und die Zukunft für Aion sieht glänzend aus. 

Schluß machen mit Aion? Wieso?


----------



## Mannoroth (10. Oktober 2009)

Also ich werde definitiv bleiben, nach guten 5 jahren WoW is ne andere Umgebung ganz angehnem. Wie das gane in nem halben Jahr oder in nem Jahr aussieht weis ich noch nicht, aber bis jetzt macht es mir ordentlich Spaß und solange der Spaß da ist werd ich es auch spielen. =)


----------



## Immondys (10. Oktober 2009)

Wer bei Aion nichts zu lachen haben wird:

Solospieler, denn vieles ist nur in Gruppen zu schaffen - aber ist das nicht irgendwie Sinn eines MMO

Der eher ängstliche PvE Spieler - Typ Druide und ja lieb sein, der Angst vor PvP hat und lieber seinen 5. Twink Ingame leveln möchte. Macht nicht wirklich Laune, hatte ich dabei aber auch in anderen Games nie. Nicht umsonst ist die Mitgliederanzahl der Legionen beschränkt.

Leute die von einem zeitgemäßen Levelsystem erwarten, das eine Quest schon wieder 25% des EP Balken vorantreibt.

Leute die Berufe schnell skillen möchten, das System in Aion ist da nun mal fordernder.

Wer sich nicht abschrecken läßt den erwartet ein tolles Spiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayuran (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde das Kampfsystem in Aion richtig genial. Die Chain-Skills und das geforderte Movement bringen viel Dynamik in das Spiel, welche bei anderen MMOs wie z.b. bei WoW kaum vorhanden ist.

Trotzdem weiß ich noch nicht, ob ich weiterspielen werde, da das Leveln viel zu zäh ist. Das kommt daher, dass es meiner Meinung nach viel zu wenig Quests gibt und man somit viel zu viel grinden muss, welches auf Dauer langweilig wird. Auch ist viel zu wenig Abwechslung in den Gebieten. Diese sind meist nur nach einem Schema aufgebaut. Dazu Vergleiche man Ishalden (Startgebiet der Asmodier) mit Poeta (Startgebiet der Elyos). Auffallend ist die starke Ähnlichkeit des Aufbaus.

Auch der Chat ist meistens unlesbar, weil dieser von Kinahverkäufern und anderen Spielern mit sinnlosen Diskussionen gefüllt wird (insbesondere lfg-Channel)


----------



## Holyjudge (10. Oktober 2009)

Das Problem ist einfach die Leute
die von WoW kommen sind zu verwöhnt!
Gute Gegenstände gibts überall, Elite Gegner
werden alleine umgehauen, ganze Horden von Mobs gepullt
und schnell mal zerstückelt!

Das ist in AION einfach anders, es ist in dem Sinne anspruchsvoller...
Daher werden viele WoW'ler quitten

Ich selbst zocke WoW seit US Beta ... Und bin mir nicht
sicher ob ich nach dem Freimonat weiter spiele,
bin gerade lvl 13 mit meiner Assa, werde mir anschauen wie es weiter
geht ob es weiterhin spaß macht und dann entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vorallem bin ich gespannt auf das PVP und mich würde
interessieren wie das da mit den Instanzen abläuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lg



Ayuran schrieb:


> Ich finde das Kampfsystem in Aion richtig genial. Die Chain-Skills und das geforderte Movement bringen viel Dynamik in das Spiel, welche bei anderen MMOs wie z.b. bei WoW kaum vorhanden ist.
> 
> Auch der Chat ist meistens unlesbar, weil dieser von Kinahverkäufern und anderen Spielern mit sinnlosen Diskussionen gefüllt wird (insbesondere lfg-Channel)



Movement ? Wo ?
Im PvE kamp brauch man null Movement ... In Instanzen kA und im Pvp ...naja pvp halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das mit den chats nervt mich auch gewaltig aber die kann man ja blocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dany_ (10. Oktober 2009)

Jo am Anfang war ich net so überrascht aber dachte ich spiels noch bis lvl 10 um zu sehen wie's ist mit der Klassenwahl / fliegen.. mal gucken evtl spiel ich dann weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geezey (10. Oktober 2009)

Hmm ich werde nicht mehr verlängern da mir des leveln einfach zu blöd ist, und die quest auch nicht gerade besonders toll sind. 
Naja wünsch euch noch viel Spaß bei Aion. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (10. Oktober 2009)

Holyjudge schrieb:


> mich würde
> interessieren wie das da mit den Instanzen abläuft
> 
> 
> ...



also ich hab bis jetzt nur zwei Inis gemacht, Nochsana und den Feuertempel, die laufen ab wie man es gewohnt ist: Trash hauen, Zwischenbosse hauen, Endboss hauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gewürzt mit drops und Quests. Tank pullt, Heiler heilt, DD's machen Schaden. Business as usual 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## robsenq (10. Oktober 2009)

Lopuslavite schrieb:


> Warum muss immer jemand ein in meinen Augen dummes kommentar über jemand abgeben der nun mal nicht zufrieden ist mit AION und wieder WOW spielen will
> 
> Nur weil er sagte das es ihm nicht gefällt???



Nein, weil wowler verweichlicht sind und nicht hart an etwas arbeiten wollen und dann natürlich zu wow zurückkehren um ihre epic's hinterher geworfen zu bekommen.
Damit sind natürlich nicht alle wow'ler gemeint. Nur die die meinen "oh ist das langweilig, ich muss ja ewig craften und geld rausschmeißen eh ich was gutes craften kann" oder "oha nur mobs farmen fürn paar mats und um kohle zu bekommen"

/let the flames begin


----------



## Lanatir (10. Oktober 2009)

Apostasy schrieb:


> Bis jetzt 290 Votes davon fast 200 die es weiter spielen werden. Das Voting ging wohl nicht im Sinne des TE's aus, der ja als Auswahlmöglichkeit 2x Ja und 3x Nein angegeben hat. Wobei ein einfaches ja oder nein auch gereicht hätte. Zieht man jetzt noch die für Buffed üblichen 30 Aggro-Nein-Klicker ab spricht wohl alles FÜR Aion.


Und...was ich dazu noch sagen wollte: Ein drittel aller Spieler verlängern nicht, direkt nach dem Probemonat. Das heisst jeder dritte ist nach dem ersten Monat weg. Und von denen die DA bleiben sagt der grösste Teil das sie sich das ganze nochmal 1 bis 3 Monate anschauen werden und dann entscheiden wie es weitergeht. 
Die Gruppe die von dem Spiel bisher wirklich überzeugt ist ist laut der Umfrage eher klein. Siehst du, so kann man jede Umfrage so lesen wie man das will.
Für mich ergibt sich daraus das eine sehr sehr grosse Gruppe mit dem Spiel überhaupt nicht zufrieden ist.


----------



## Nuffing (10. Oktober 2009)

robsenq schrieb:


> Nein, weil wowler verweichlicht sind und nicht hart an etwas arbeiten wollen und dann natürlich zu wow zurückkehren um ihre epic's hinterher geworfen zu bekommen.
> Damit sind natürlich nicht alle wow'ler gemeint. Nur die die meinen "oh ist das langweilig, ich muss ja ewig craften und geld rausschmeißen eh ich was gutes craften kann" oder "oha nur mobs farmen fürn paar mats und um kohle zu bekommen"
> 
> /let the flames begin



Ich werd Aion auf jeden fall weiter spielen.

ABER

Vom crafting system halte ich auch nichts, und nur weil man dazu 2 wochen länger braucht ist es nicht "besser" man kann sachen auch unnötig in die länge ziehen, und wenn ich 2 tage brauch um meine 2 sammelberufe und 3 crafting berufe auf 100 zu bringen dann läuft da was falsch, Ich spiel Aion weil ich questen und pvp machen will, nicht weil ich meinen charackter stunden beim stehen in der hauptstadt zugucken will.

Genau so ist es ein Computerspiel, da hat was wort "Arbeit" nichts verloren, klar soll es ne herausforderung sein, andersrum find ich es auch sinnlos leute über wochen und monaten an einem content zu halten (zb fand ich wow Classic ziehmlich langweilig, ich spiel ein spiel nicht um mich über monate in eine Raid instanz zu stürzen und nur mit etwas glück 1 teil zu kriegen das mir etwas fortschritt gibt, das ist mir zu stumpfsinnig)

Im übrigen find ich das was BLizzard macht in sachen Pve gut, sie ermüglichen Nachzügler schnell wieder im Content nach zu steigen, das was blizzard falsch macht ist der schwirigketisgrad an sich, die leuten sollen sich langsam drauf konzentrieren die spiele wegen ihrem Content zu spielen, und nicht wegen ihren 0815 gammel items an den ihr alle heutzutage euren status und spielspaß/tiefe und qualität eines spiels berechnet, das ist nehmlich schwachsinn.

Ansonsten programmier ich euch gern ein spiel wo ihr 400 millionen mal auf die linke maustaste klicken müsst um 1 item zu kriegen, glaub mir da sitz du erst mal dran und das spiel wird qualitatif extrem hochwert wenn das der weg ist an dem die  Community heutzutage ein spiel bewertet.

Bei Diablo wird einen pro mob nen item hinterhergeschmissen, das macht da den spaß aus, warum spielt man diablo dann? ISt doch der größte crap? NEIN falsch, man spielt es wegen dem spiel wegen und dem Content, so soll es in mmos auch wieder sein.

Der richtige weg dahin ist es boss kämpfe spannend zu machen, ob danach jeder mit nem item belohnt wird ist total latte, Der einzig richtige weg ist es Kämpfe schwer und spannend zu machen, so das man sich über den weg freut, um dann den nächsten boss und die nächste herausforderung anzunehmen, und nicht ob danach jetzt einer von 1000 epix für euren schwanzvergleich fallengealssen wird wo ihr drüber rumheult weil jetzt jeden nen gelichlangen hat und ihr euren nicht mehr weiter in den himmel strecken könnt... NIcht bilzzard macht das spiel Kaput, sondern die COmmunity, das merkt man auch an Aion, ein großteil ist wow spieler und das macht sich bemerkbar.

Genau so solltet ihr mal mit euren " Gehh alt wieder wow spielen blabla" es ist ein Computerspiel, mehr nicht, man muss sich nicht festsetzen wie bei einer Bundeswahl, man kann auch beides spielen und bei beiden spielen Kritikpunkte haben ohne es gleich scheiße zu finden.

Wie gesagt, ich spiel Aion weiter, und ich hab wow aufgehört, aber nicht weil das spiel schlecht ist, sondern weil blizzard zu viel auf die Community eingeht, sich dadurch ins eigene fleisch schneidet (was beim todesritter zugegeben wurde) und das geheule einfach un erträglich ist, Aion spiel ich größtenteils nur noch ohne forum und ohne groß die chats zu lesen, weil die community in mmos macht mir einfach in letzter zeit zu viel kaput mit ihren ständigen beleidigen, provokationen, niveaulosen nachgelaber von sachen ohne selbst zu denken, und ihren geheule über jede kleineigkeit egal was auch geamcht wird ohne überhaupt zu wissen was für ein aufwand so ein MMO mit sich bringt.

Allein schon wenn ich von möchtegern programmieren lese die heulen das ihr spiel nicht geht und sie würden es besser machen, aber nicht in der Lage sind das spiel so zu fixen das es wieder läuft....


----------



## Lanatir (10. Oktober 2009)

robsenq schrieb:


> Nein, weil wowler verweichlicht sind und nicht hart an etwas arbeiten wollen und dann natürlich zu wow zurückkehren um ihre epic's hinterher geworfen zu bekommen.
> Damit sind natürlich nicht alle wow'ler gemeint. Nur die die meinen "oh ist das langweilig, ich muss ja ewig craften und geld rausschmeißen eh ich was gutes craften kann" oder "oha nur mobs farmen fürn paar mats und um kohle zu bekommen"
> 
> /let the flames begin


Also ich habe Jahrelang EQ2 gespielt. Da ist das crafting-system ca 500 mal komlexer als bei aion. Deutlich schwieriger. Man musste ewig farmen und craften um was zu erreichen. Trotzdem hab ichs gemacht weils da SPASS gemacht hat und das crafting system schlüssig ist. Bei Aion ist das crafting system eben einfach nur langwierig und langweilig. Ich habe in den Anfangstagen von EQ2 mehrere craftberufe gemaxxt, und glaub mir, das ist langwieriger und härter als alles was es in Aion gibt. Trotzdem würde ich lieber 15 Tage das EQ2 craftign machen als 15 minuten das stupide stumpfsinnige todlangweilige 1 knopfzufallsergebniscrafting von Aion.  Nicht alle die an Aion irgendetwas schlecht finden sind notgedrungen (nur) WOW Spieler.


----------



## robsenq (10. Oktober 2009)

Fyralon schrieb:


> Da wird sich ständig beschwert von Leuten die was gegen WoW haben weil deren Community andere Meinung nicht gelten lässt....dabei sind leute wie du kein Deut besser!!!
> Der Poster über dir hat völlig ohne zu flamen und ganz "sauber" und plausibel erklärt weshalb das Game nichts für ihn ist und dann so'n saudummes Comment von dir?



hmpf, erst ne Aussage verstehen und dann beschweren, thx.
Ich meinte damit es ist besser wenn er wieder zurück zu WoW geht, als wenn er sich nun über Aion beschwert wie langweilig und zäh doch alles ist.


----------



## Nuffing (10. Oktober 2009)

robsenq schrieb:


> hmpf, erst ne Aussage verstehen und dann beschweren, thx.
> Ich meinte damit es ist besser wenn er wieder zurück zu WoW geht, als wenn er sich nun über Aion beschwert wie langweilig und zäh doch alles ist.



Er hat aber im grunde  recht, man kann einfach akzeptieren das jemand was nicht gefällt und muss dann nicht immer meinen jemand anderen sagen zu müssen was er zu tun hat bzw machen sollte, er hat dich nicht drum gebeten und mehr als zur provkation wars sicher nicht gedacht

Das heißt natürlich jetzt nicht das du deine meinung über die kritik nicht äusern darfst, du kannst gern seine Kritik punkte wiederlegen, da hat aber so was wie "geh wieder wow spielen" nichts zu suchen


----------



## Kalikas (10. Oktober 2009)

q Nuffing, ich sehe das so wie Du.


----------



## Stancer (10. Oktober 2009)

Bisher hören etwa 30% auf, was einem recht guten Wert entspricht. Eine 100%ige Weiterspielquote hat man ja nie. Auf jeden Fall ist die Weiterspielquote höher als bei WAR oder AoC wo geschätzte 70% aufgehört haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir ist bisher vor allem eines aufgefallen : Die Arschlöcher werden weniger. Ich weiss nicht obs daran liegt, ob diese Spieler aufhören oder ihre Spielweise ändern, jedenfalls gibt es viel weniger Mob Stealer oder Ressourcen Stealer als noch zu Beginn. Bei Questmobs gründen die Leute sofort Gruppen, selbst wenn die mitten im Kampf sind.

Sehr positive Entwicklung. Ich will jetzt aber nicht behaupten, das die Asozialen-Spieler alle von WoW kamen und nun dahin wieder zurück sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evalux (10. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> wenn ich 2 tage brauch um meine 2 sammelberufe und 3 crafting berufe auf 100 zu bringen dann läuft da was falsch



Warum ? Nur weil du das in WoW in Nullkommanix machen kannst ? Kannst du nur, wenn du in Geld schwimmst und dir die Mats vorher wie irre zusammenkaufst. In Aion kannst du dich per Arbeitsauftrag, wo du nicht mal farmen musst, hohskillen, das hätt ich in WoW gern gehabt.

Mir laufen echt zuviele Leute rum, die immer nur "OMG wann bin ich endlich vollskill, Maxlevel, fullepic ???" denken. Die könn das MMORPG-Spielen auch lassen, sollten echt lieber sowas wie Unreal Tournament oder CS spielen, da müssense sowas gar nicht erst anfangen.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (10. Oktober 2009)

Das das Crafting so hart ist hat auch einen guten Grund: Die hergestellten Items sind wirklich gut! Wenn jeder die mirnichsdirnichts herstellen könnte, würden sie völlig an Wert verlieren. Soll ja auch was besonderes sein gute Items zu tragen, von demher stört es mich nicht Zeit investieren zu müssen.


----------



## Nuffing (10. Oktober 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Warum ? Nur weil du das in WoW in Nullkommanix machen kannst ? Kannst du nur, wenn du in Geld schwimmst und dir die Mats vorher wie irre zusammenkaufst. In Aion kannst du dich per Arbeitsauftrag, wo du nicht mal farmen musst, hohskillen, das hätt ich in WoW gern gehabt.
> 
> Mir laufen echt zuviele Leute rum, die immer nur "OMG wann bin ich endlich vollskill, Maxlevel, fullepic ???" denken. Die könn das MMORPG-Spielen auch lassen, sollten echt lieber sowas wie Unreal Tournament oder CS spielen, da müssense sowas gar nicht erst anfangen.



Lustig das du nicht mal meinen ganzen beitrag gelesen hast der zerstört nehmlich alles was du mir jetzt vorwürfst.

Auserdem, warum vergleichst du gleichw ieder mit wow? Es gibt genug andere mmos wo man es auch anständig neben bei skillen kann.

Und selbst ohne vergleich, warum spielst du das spiel? Willst du eine Berufs simulation oder ein RPG? Die kritik sollte bei dir angekommen sein, ich spiel es für PvP questen usw, crafting ist ok, aber nicht hauptberuflich, wenn ich nach 8 stunden arbeit nach hause komm und in einem MMO dann noch mal 8 stunden vor der schmiede stehe... Jeder Mensch der kapiert das es ein Computerspiel ist wird auch merken das da irgendwo zuviel des guten ist.

Also, erst mal liest du  meinen ganzen beitrag, dann, lern mal zu Argumentieren ohne es mit anderen mmos zu vergleichen, es geht auch ohne vergleiche.

Wenn du meinst das ich für einen beruf in einem spiel länger brauchen soll als für meinen beruf hinter dem Computer...gut, dann hab viel spaß dran, dafür spiel ich aber das spiel nicht.

Auch interessant das du crafting gelich wieder mit epics vergleichst, das was ich davor geschrieben hab zerschlägt auch alles was du darüber behauptest.

Man merkt aber...manche leute sehen das spiel wirlich als spiel in dem spiel spaß haben wollen, manche wollen kein spaß..sie wollen erfolg, deswegen akzeptieren sie wohl auch die 2 tage für 100 punkte in der hauptstadt sitzen.... weil du kannst mir nicht erzählen das es dir spaß macht stundenlang die bau aufträge zu erfüllen und dir anzugucken wie die balken sich bewegen anstadt dich in ein PvP getümmel zu stürzen oder zu questen.



SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Das das Crafting so hart ist hat auch einen guten Grund: Die hergestellten Items sind wirklich gut! Wenn jeder die mirnichsdirnichts herstellen könnte, würden sie völlig an Wert verlieren. Soll ja auch was besonderes sein gute Items zu tragen, von demher stört es mich nicht Zeit investieren zu müssen.



Geht aber auch ohne das ich im spiel länger Crafte als ich im echten leben Arbeite.

Hohe matkosten, besondere mats die man nur durch Raiden oder PvP kriegt oder selten zu finden sind, den spieler für das angucken eines balkens 10 stunden in die stadt zu fesseln ist nicht der einzigste weg, da kann man auch mal seine Kreativität spielen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Spiele auf jeden Fall weiter. Vor 2-3 Monaten werde ich eh net 50 und Spasskurve steigt steil nach oben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




/sign ^^


----------



## asterodeia (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich spiele auch weiter! Ich habs nicht eilig mit dem Leveln und von daher hab ich vieles auch noch nicht gesehen. Bislang macht mir Aion auf jeden Fall eine Menge Spaß und noch kein Ende des Selbigen in Sicht (ich spiele seit der C^^ Und auch das Craftingsystem hat seinen Reiz. Was ich nicht verstehe, hier beschweren sich einige, dass es extrem zeitaufwändig ist, wenn man 3 Berufe skillen will... ja warum auch 3 Berufe auf einmal? Einer reicht doch im Normalfall...? Darüber muss man sich doch nun wirklich nicht beschweren!

Im Übrigen spiele ich auch WoW und plane auch nicht damit aufzuhören. Die beiden Spiele sind für mich unterschiedlich genug, um jeweils ihren eigenen Reiz zuhaben.


----------



## Nuffing (10. Oktober 2009)

asterodeia schrieb:


> Ich spiele auch weiter! Ich habs nicht eilig mit dem Leveln und von daher hab ich vieles auch noch nicht gesehen. Bislang macht mir Aion auf jeden Fall eine Menge Spaß und noch kein Ende des Selbigen in Sicht (ich spiele seit der C^^ Und auch das Craftingsystem hat seinen Reiz. Was ich nicht verstehe, hier beschweren sich einige, dass es extrem zeitaufwändig ist, wenn man 3 Berufe skillen will... ja warum auch 3 Berufe auf einmal? Einer reicht doch im Normalfall...? Darüber muss man sich doch nun wirklich nicht beschweren!
> 
> Im Übrigen spiele ich auch WoW und plane auch nicht damit aufzuhören. Die beiden Spiele sind für mich unterschiedlich genug, um jeweils ihren eigenen Reiz zuhaben.



Das hat wohl seinen grund, weil man zwei berufe Mastern kann und  diese dann auch gern gleich machen würde, ob ich jetzt die gleich mit skill oder später noch mal 2 wochen in der haupsttadt stehe um nen beruf nach zu skillen macht keinen unterschied, dazu gibts noch berufe kochen und Alchimie die manche gern als buff und level hilfe usw sehen, da sind wir dann schon bei 4

Wenn jetzt noch jemand Äther und Lebenskraft mit skillen will bzw logischerweiße tut...na dann gute nacht dann darf ich harz V beantragen weil ich dennen sagen kann ich hab in Aion nen beruf gefunden wo ich am tag locker 12 stunden mit tot schlagen kann^^


----------



## evalux (10. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> warum spielst du das spiel? Willst du eine Berufs simulation oder ein RPG?



RPG beinhaltet für mich, dass ich auch mal meinen Beruf nachgehe, ich levele halt nich wie verrückt nach oben und stel dann auf Stufe 30 fest, dass Schneidern ja doch net so schlecht wäre, sondern schneidere los, sobald ichs kann, und dafür sidn die Sachen dort gut und ich weiss gar nicht wo ihr da Aufwand seht, alle Berufe gleichzeitig am besten an einem Tag auf Max hochzuskillen is auch in anderen MMO's wie WoW der blanke Stress, jeder selbst schuld, wenn er sich das antut. 

Wennn dich das Crafting stört, mach es nicht. Niemand, absolut niemand, verlangt es von dir. Gibt genügend Ausweichsmöglichkeiten. Auch das ist RPG, und ne Menge Spass geht flöten, wenn da irgendeiner was von dir verlangt oder voraussetzt, was nich von heute auf morgen zu schaffen ist.



> du kannst mir nicht erzählen das es dir spaß macht stundenlang die bau aufträge zu erfüllen und dir anzugucken wie die balken sich bewegen anstadt dich in ein PvP getümmel zu stürzen oder zu questen.



Warum nicht ? Wenn ich absolut keine Lust auf rumballern habe, sondern lieber etwas abchillen möchte, ist das ideal für mich. Dafür mag ich PvP net so gerne. Jedem das seine.



> Hohe matkosten, besondere mats die man nur durch Raiden oder PvP kriegt oder selten zu finden sind, den spieler für das angucken eines balkens 10 stunden in die stadt zu fesseln ist nicht der einzigste weg, da kann man auch mal seine Kreativität spielen lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann man ? Komm mal mit Beispielen, weil in WoW wars lange Zeit so, dass man zB Urnether nicht handeln konnte, also der Endboss einer Heroinstanz hat immer eins gedroppt, welches ausgewürfelt wurde, und für die zweite Stufe der besten Brustpallte die du dir herstellen konntest, brauchtest du 10 davon.....halleluja ! Leute wie ich ham sie sich trotzdem hergestellt - eben weil sich nicht jeder die Mühe gemacht hat ! Ich hab diese Sorte Rezepte in WotLK ziemlich vermisst. Es ist also auch eine Frage der Atmosphäre.


----------



## Stampeete (10. Oktober 2009)

Hab im Moment auch sehr wenig Zeit zum zoggen wegen Arbeit und unserm
neuen Hund aber mein Abo läuft auf jeden fall erstmal den Freimonat  und 2 weitere.

Ich bleib definitiv dabei!


----------



## Nuffing (10. Oktober 2009)

> RPG beinhaltet für mich, dass ich auch mal meinen Beruf nachgehe,



Du sagst es, mal, nicht 30 bis 50% des spieles, oder man macht es wenigens spielerisch interessant in form von mini games, Wie gesagt, balken zu gucken ist für mich nicht interessant, und nach 8 stunden am stück wird es das auch nicht.



> ich levele halt nich wie verrückt nach oben und stel dann auf Stufe 30 fest, dass Schneidern ja doch net so schlecht wäre, sondern schneidere los, sobald ichs kann



Erst mal, interessant das du dich jetzt auf sachen beziehst die nicht der normalfall sind, ich weiß jetzt nicht ob du sie mir schon wieder vorwerfen willst aber.

Ich hab auch gleich alles geskillt, hat aber drotzdem nichts gebracht,  daadurch wird der zeitaufwand nicht kleiner und hat somit gar nichts damit zu tun.



> ,und dafür sidn die Sachen dort gut und ich weiss gar nicht wo ihr da Aufwand seht, alle Berufe gleichzeitig am besten an einem Tag auf Max hochzuskillen is auch in anderen MMO's wie WoW der blanke Stress



Erst mal, was macht es dann in Aion bessser das es in nem anderen mmo auch stress ist? Wie gesagt, hör mal mit deinen vergelichen auf und bleib bei Aion, wenn was in nem anderen spiel schlecht ist enschuldigt es nicht das es im spiel auch schlecht ist.

Zum anderen, ich rede nicht mal von max skill, ich rede von nebenbei mit skillen, das ist nen großer unterschied.



> Wennn dich das Crafting stört, mach es nicht. Niemand, absolut niemand, verlangt es von dir. Gibt genügend Ausweichsmöglichkeiten


. 

Weiß ich, tu ich auch nicht, lern lesen, ich darf meine kritik dran drotzdem äusern, damit kannst du scheinbar nur nicht umgehen.



> Auch das ist RPG, und ne Menge Spass geht flöten, wenn da irgendeiner was von dir verlangt oder voraussetzt, was nich von heute auf morgen zu schaffen ist.



Gothic hat crafting, es macht aber spaß und dauert nicht 10 jahre, dazu ist es schnell gemacht und weder zu stark oder zu schwach sondern genau so das der spieler in dem moment wo er es macht was davon macht, lustig oder? Was altbacken ist ist nicht immer gleich gut, es gibt genug andere alternativen aber das ist mal in den raum gestellt.


----------



## evalux (10. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Ich hab auch gleich alles geskillt, hat aber drotzdem nichts gebracht,  daadurch wird der zeitaufwand nicht kleiner und hat somit gar nichts damit zu tun.



Ich weiss nicht wie du dann auf 8 Stunden Crafting kommst. Ich bin jetz Stufe 18, hab den Skill, den ich für meine Stufe brauche und hab nie länger als 2 stunden (wenn ichs wirklich wollte) geskillt.



> was macht es dann in Aion bessser das es in nem anderen mmo auch stress ist? ....
> 
> Weiß ich, tu ich auch nicht, lern lesen, ich darf meine kritik dran drotzdem äusern, damit kannst du scheinbar nur nicht umgehen.



Ich akzeptiere schon deine Kritik, aber es ist nicht böse gemeint, wenn ich sage, dass Leute wie ich genau deshalb skillen, weil Leute wie du keine Lust dazu haben oder ne Macke dabei kriegen. Es gibt Leute, für die isse Stress, wenns zu schnell geht. Es gibt aber auch Leute, für die isses Stress, wenns zu langsam geht.



> Gothic hat crafting...



Gothic is kein MMO, das hört sich jetz vielleicht kleinlich an, aber im MMO _musst_ du _nicht_ unbedingt skillen, du kannst es auch wen anders überlassen.


----------



## Nuffing (10. Oktober 2009)

> Ich weiss nicht wie du dann auf 8 Stunden Crafting kommst. Ich bin jetz Stufe 18, hab den Skill, den ich für meine Stufe brauche und hab nie länger als 2 stunden (wenn ichs wirklich wollte) geskillt.



Tja... Äther sammeln, Lebenskraft, 3 Crafting berufe, da kriegt man locker 8 stunden hin, un die Craftingkurve steigt mit höheren level noch an, somit kommt das schon ganz gut hin.



> Ich akzeptiere schon deine Kritik, aber es ist nicht böse gemeint, wenn ich sage, dass Leute wie ich genau deshalb skillen, weil Leute wie du keine Lust dazu haben oder ne Macke dabei kriegen. Es gibt Leute, für die isse Stress, wenns zu schnell geht. Es gibt aber auch Leute, für die isses Stress, wenns zu langsam geht.



Richtig, das sehe ich ja ein, deswegen muss ich das Crafting System aber in vergelich zu anderen spielen, oder allgemein gesehen nicht gut finden, Es geht mir nicht darum was man craften kann oder wie nütlich es ist, sondern einfach um den zeit aufwand.



> Gothic is kein MMO, das hört sich jetz vielleicht kleinlich an, aber im MMO _musst_ du _nicht_ unbedingt skillen, du kannst es auch wen anders überlassen.



Richtig, ich mein nur, es gibt spiele wo Crafting einfach kurz, knackig, und drotzdem spaßzig und nütlich gemacht ist, Bei gothic kann ich mich aber dran erinnern für ne richtig gute klinge später auch schwer sachen sammeln zu müssen, man muss also auch was für die gute waffe tun. 

Es ist einfach...bei Aion ist es mir zu aufwändig, und dazu noch zu langweilig, ich fand crafting schon in anderen Mmos (bis auf Tabularasa, das Crafting system war super) schlecht, aber bei anderen war der zeitaufwand wärend des levelns wenigens so gering das es ertragbar ist wenn man eben noch was anderes vor hat beim einlogen auser in der haupstadt zu stehen.

Glücklicherweiße muss man aber sagen, bei AIon sind selbst die Besten Crafting sachen so viel ichw eiß handel bar, das macht es nicht zum zwang.


----------



## Perfectenemy (10. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing du nervst. Wenn dir das craften zu aufwendig ist dann lass es. Ich finde das crafting System sehr gelungen vor allem wegen dem critluck. Natürlich ist es aufwendig aber dafür bekommt man auch was. Im Besipiel WoW ist so gut wie alles nutzlos was man bis Wotlk craften kann. Na toll das macht ja noch viel mehr Spass.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Immer dieses Gejammer wenn was zu aufwendig ist. Man sieht wie WoW die community mit seinem easymode verweichlicht hat.

Das Leute immer über jeden Scheiss meckern müssen der in WoW ja soviel besser ist. Dann spielt doch weiter WoW. Uns ist das egal.

Fakt ist Solospieler haben in Aion einfach keine Chance und genau darum geht es in einem MMO. Was bringt mir das wenn ich jeden Mob alleine legen kann und dafür einfach Null Aufwand betreiben muss. *gähn*

Wenn euch Aion zu anspruchsvioll ist dann quittet aber nervt uns nicht mit sinnlosen Beiträgen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Typ der sich hier auch beschwert hat das es kein Open PVP gibt weil er nicht bis 25 spielen will ist auch selbst Schuld. Aber nein ich gebe lieber dem Spiel die Schuld denn das ich mich mal informieren könnte was ab 25 passiert ist mir ja viel zu aufwendig. 

Aion rockt und wems nicht gefällt da ist die Tür.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abarton (10. Oktober 2009)

Oceanus schrieb:


> Bis das Leveln nicht modernen Standards angepasst worden ist, werde ich nicht weiter spielen.





ich werde auch nach dem freimonat weiter spielen es ist auf jedenfall spassig xD und zum lveln ich finde ok so wie es ist da hatt mann wenigstens was wo man chön lange darann arbeiten kann xD


----------



## Rethelion (10. Oktober 2009)

Das Craftingsystem ist doch eher noch zu einfach. Durch die Arbeitsaufträge kann jeder einfach hochskillen ohne Mats zu sammeln, weshalb ein hohes Craftingskill eigentlich wertlos ist. Und dann findet man alle Rohstoffe in solchen Massen, dass man sie nicht einmal ins AH stellen braucht weil die Preise eh zu niedrig sind.
Deshalb braucht man das hergestellte eigentlich auch nicht verkaufen, da Rohstoff wertlos+Muster wertlos=Item wertlos


----------



## OldboyX (10. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Das hat wohl seinen grund, weil man zwei berufe Mastern kann und  diese dann auch gern gleich machen würde, ob ich jetzt die gleich mit skill oder später noch mal 2 wochen in der haupsttadt stehe um nen beruf nach zu skillen macht keinen unterschied, dazu gibts noch berufe kochen und Alchimie die manche gern als buff und level hilfe usw sehen, da sind wir dann schon bei 4
> 
> Wenn jetzt noch jemand Äther und Lebenskraft mit skillen will bzw logischerweiße tut...na dann gute nacht dann darf ich harz V beantragen weil ich dennen sagen kann ich hab in Aion nen beruf gefunden wo ich am tag locker 12 stunden mit tot schlagen kann^^



Sorry, aber was du von dir gibst ist das typische "instant gratification" Argument. Aion ist nicht wie WoW oder HDRO oder WAR, sondern eben eine längere Reise.

- Man muss keine 4 Berufe haben und schon gar nicht muss man sie von Anfang an hochziehen und "so schnell es geht auf max haben" 
- Man muss auch Äther und Lebenskraft Sammeln nicht skillen, wenn man das nicht möchte
- Selbst wenn du alles gleichzeitig skillst, dann musst du dennoch nicht arbeitslos sein, sondern es dauert einfach nur länger

Das einzig berechtigte an deiner Kritik ist, dass Crafting fad ist, weil man nichts macht außer auf den Balken zu starren. Doch das ist auch in anderen MMOs so. Willst du hier konstruktiv sein, musst du schon auf innovative Crafting Systeme wie bei Vanguard hinweisen. Hier zu sagen "Crafting ist besser wenns schneller gehn würd - und ich somit einfach schneller damit durch wäre" ist kein Argument. Das zeugt nur weiter von dieser "ichwillallessofortmaxlvlhaben" Mentalität, da dir dann auch in anderen Spielen nicht das Crafting an sich gefällt, sondern du nimmst es in Kauf um "mitzuhalten" und versuchst es so schnell es geht "abzuhaken".

Offensichtlich ist es aber so, dass viele Leute heutzutage am liebsten Online-Spiele ohne Progress hätten. Die Entwicklung in WoW geht immer mehr dahin, dass man eigentlich gar nicht mehr levelt oder seinen Char verbessert. In WAR liest man auch, dass die Spieler am liebsten mit fertig ausgestatteten 40er Chars starten würden und gleichgestellt sein wollen für das PVP.

Das beste daran ist, dass genau dieselben Leute die ersten sind, die mit dem "Es war so langweilig und es gab nichts mehr zu tun" - Argument aufhören. Ich finde Aion erfrischend, denn ich logge ein und habe sehr sehr viele Dinge die ich tun kann und sie sind sogar alle ziemlich lohnenswert.


----------



## Norjena (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich mag das Crafting auch nicht, mag ich aber in keinem Spiel, der Vorteil des Aion System ist sogar, keine Gilde wird sagen "hey, der Beruf bringt das und das, Skill mal kurz für den Boss nen anderen Beruf hoch".


----------



## natario (10. Oktober 2009)

werd auf jedenfall verlängern. da ich nich testen konnte/kann bin seit montag für 3 wochen in ne andere niederlassung gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


muss dann weiter testen


----------



## Lari (10. Oktober 2009)

Mal schauen wie es sich Performance technisch hält. Als wir gestern auf Krombacher alle drei Festungen in Beschlag genommen haben (hihi ^^) plagten mich massenweise Disconnects. Und nun kommt mir nicht mit "dein system blablub". Das System ist aktuell, aufgeräumt und wird von mir gepflegt, das ist eindeutig client-seitig.
Ansonsten macht es bisher relativ Laune, wobei um 25 so langsam die Grindphasen kommen. Mal gucken ob ich mich damit anfreunden kann ^^


----------



## OldboyX (10. Oktober 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Mal schauen wie es sich Performance technisch hält. Als wir gestern auf Krombacher alle drei Festungen in Beschlag genommen haben (hihi ^^) plagten mich massenweise Disconnects. Und nun kommt mir nicht mit "dein system blablub". Das System ist aktuell, aufgeräumt und wird von mir gepflegt, das ist eindeutig client-seitig.
> Ansonsten macht es bisher relativ Laune, wobei um 25 so langsam die Grindphasen kommen. Mal gucken ob ich mich damit anfreunden kann ^^



Ab 25 am besten täglich 1x die Nochsana Ini machen. Ansonsten kann man immer noch relativ gut questen und auch in der Kaidan Mine mit Gruppe gut expen.

Zu den Disconnects:

Hattest du disconnects (Verbindung getrennt) oder ist dein Client abgestürzt? Die Client Abstürze sind bekannt und darunter leiden einige, doch Disconnects sind mir bisher nicht bekannt und das könnte dann an deinem I-net / Provider liegen.


----------



## Nuffing (10. Oktober 2009)

Ihr denkt nicht, und lesen tut ihr auch nicht.

Wie oft hab ich jetzt schon gesagt, ICH CRAFTE NICHT.

Das ändert aber nichts an dem Punkt wie das Crafting ist, Genau so hat euer Argument "in anderen mmos ist es auch nicht besser" kein gewicht.

Es geht hier einzig um allein um AION, ob wo was adneres besser oder schlechter ist ist da egal, Man bewertet eine sache nicht nach dem was bei anderen sachen anders ist.

Wenn ihr also schon alle hier meint mich zu zitieren, dann lernt lesen und nimmt die kernaussage.

Die kernaussage ist. Crafting in Aion ist zeitaufwändig und langweilig, nicht mehr nicht weniger, das ist auch der grund warum ich auf eure beiträge nicht einzelnd eingehe, weil ihr nicht fähig seint euch auch nur auf das  zu beziehen sondern vergleiche anstellt und euch sachen aus der nase zieht. 



> Hier zu sagen "Crafting ist besser wenns schneller gehn würd - und ich somit einfach schneller damit durch wäre" ist kein Argument



Hier zb, hab ich nie gesagt das es besser ist wenn es schnell ist, meine aussage war, wenns wenigens spaß machen würde und ich nicht 50% meiner zeit wo ich spiel mit was verbringen will das langweilig ist und es dh ein kritik punkt am spiel für mich ist.

Es ist ein Computerspiel und 50% davon mit langweiligen balkengloten zu verbringen ist für mich kein spaß, somit ein Kritik punkt, fertig.


> Nuffing du nervst


Es ist ein Diskusionthread, wenn du dazu nicht fähig bist und dich das dann nervit das jemand sein standpunkt verteidigt, dein problem dann guck nicht rein.



> Wenn dir das craften zu aufwendig ist dann lass es



Hab ich, lern lesen, drotzdem ist es dadurch das ich es lass immer noch nen kritik punkt.



> Im Besipiel WoW



Und hier hab ich aufgehört zu lesen und nur noch überflogen, noch mal, nur weil was in nem anderen spiel scheiße ist macht es das in dem spiel nicht besser, vergleiche sind sinnlos, also kommt nicht mit kontruktiver kritik wenn ihr dazu nicht fähig seit.



> Das Leute immer über jeden Scheiss meckern müssen der in WoW ja soviel besser ist. Dann spielt doch weiter WoW. Uns ist das egal.



Lustig wie oft ich "lern lesen" wiederholen muss bei dir, dazu hab ich nen schönen langen beitrag verfast, denn liest du, oder du antwortest nicht, aber bevor du dich in eine Diskusion stürtz solltest du drotzdem erst mal lesen bevor du leuten was vorwürfst das sie vorhin schon angesprochen haben. SOmit, lern lesen



> Fakt ist Solospieler haben in Aion einfach keine Chance und genau darum geht es in einem MMO



Wieso zitierst du mich und fängst dann mit sachen an die weder mit ner aussage von mir, noch mit Crafting was zu tun haben.... bleib mal beim thema



> Wenn euch Aion zu anspruchsvioll ist dann quittet aber nervt uns nicht mit sinnlosen Beiträgen



Sinnlos? wer bist du mit deiner unfähigkeit zum lesen das du beurteilen kannst was sinnlos ist? Das sinnloseste hier ist wohl dein beitrag, weil da alles drin ist über das ich schon oft genug geschrieben hab, du aber nicht gelesen hast.



> Aion rockt und wems nicht gefällt da ist die Tür



Fanboy, mehr nicht, Man kann auch an einen Spiel Kritik üben ohne es gleich scheiße zu finden aber das wirst du durch deine rosarote brille wohl noch nicht gelernt haben, schon mal nen spieletest gelesen?

Auch da gibts kritik puntke, sogar viele, lustigerweiße haben das sogar die besten spiele, drotzdem sind sie deswegen nicht scheiße.

DH, bevor du nicht mit dein Fanboy geheule und gelaber aufhörst weil jemand dein Aion nicht 100% perfekt findest hör doch bitte auf an einer diskusion teilzunehmen, du bist dazu nicht fähig.

Und da du ja nicht lesen kannst , besondesr keine sachen die sich nicht direkt auf zitate von dir beziehen, Ja aion macht mir spaß und ich erweitere es, hab ich aber auch schon geschrieben.


> Das beste daran ist, dass genau dieselben Leute die ersten sind, die mit dem "Es war so langweilig und es gab nichts mehr zu tun" - Argument aufhören.



Solche ausagen sind übrigens das letzte was von einem menschen kommenkan der mir sagt ich soll Konstruktive kritik äußern.

Aber glaub mir, leute die so was sagen werden auch nicht durch das 3 wochen Balkengucken im Sanctum länger an der stange gehalten, davon das wir mal absehen das es nicht schlimm ist wenn einen ein Computerspiel langweilt, es ist nur ein spiel, was schlimm das man es aufhört?

Man merkt wieder, die meisten leute mit denen ich disktiere sind leute die das ganze irgendwie nicht als spiel, sondern als Arbeit sehen wo man was beweisen muss, frag mich allgemein wann der trend gekommen ist das man alles in einem spiel mitmachen muss und toll finden muss und ansonsten sich verziehen soll...

NIcht böse gemeint, und nicht jeder muss sich angesprochen fühlen, aber bei so nem verhalten würd ich mal zum theraeuten gehen...wenn man sich freiwillig in nem spiel sachen antut die einen selber kein spaß machen nur um später irgend nen gegenstand zu haben und behaupten zu können "ich hab was geschaft".... Nein danke da spiel ich lieber 20 stunden weniger und spiel nur den teil des spieles der mir spaß macht, dafür spiel ich es.

edit: und noch zum schluss noch mal klarstellungen um es für leute zusammen zu fassen die nur das lesen was sie wollen.

Das spiel macht mir spaß, Crafting nicht, ich mach es nicht, wers machen will solls, punkt, somit kann mir jetzt keiner was vorwerfen, es ist und bleibt in meinen Augen drotzdem schelcht, und für leute die gern vergleichen, genau so schlecht wie in vielen anderen mmos.


----------



## evalux (10. Oktober 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Das Craftingsystem ist doch eher noch zu einfach. Durch die Arbeitsaufträge kann jeder einfach hochskillen ohne Mats zu sammeln,...



Eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Und dann findet man alle Rohstoffe in solchen Massen, dass man sie nicht einmal ins AH stellen braucht weil die Preise eh zu niedrig sind. Deshalb braucht man das hergestellte eigentlich auch nicht verkaufen, da Rohstoff wertlos+Muster wertlos=Item wertlos



Vermute mal, das ändert sich, je mehr Leute Maxlevel erreichen. War bei WoW auch so. Gab mal ne Zeit, da hat der Stack Kupferbarren noch 50 silber gekostet. Heut bist du billig, wenn du ihn für 4 Gold verkaufst.


----------



## mortishelos (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube das Berufesystem in Aion hat nur einen Sinn.

Es sorget dafür das man mehr Möglichkeiten in punkto Buffs, Aussehen und Ausrüstung hat, also das man sich von der Masse der Spieler unterscheidet.
Und daran kann ich nichts schechtes sehen.
Wenn es halt mal ein paar Wochen dauert das man den Beruf gemeistert hat dann bin zumindestens ich um so glücklicher am Ende meine Legendäre Rüstung die ich selbst gemacht hab in den Händen zu halten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Mortishelos

PS: Und ich will nicht irgend ein Spieler unter Tausenden sein die  alle mit der gleichen Rüstung rumrennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (10. Oktober 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Zu den Disconnects:
> 
> Hattest du disconnects (Verbindung getrennt) oder ist dein Client abgestürzt? Die Client Abstürze sind bekannt und darunter leiden einige, doch Disconnects sind mir bisher nicht bekannt und das könnte dann an deinem I-net / Provider liegen.


Sorry, Clientcrashes. Glaub mir, ich kann einschätzen, wann das Spiel und wann ich/mein PC/mein Internet für Probleme verantwortlich sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evalux (10. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Ihr denkt nicht, und lesen tut ihr auch nicht.



Und du postest zu schnell. Und wie man merkt, denkst auch nicht wirklich nach, was man dir sagen willbzw was du grad gesagt hast...



> Hier zb, hab ich nie gesagt das es besser ist wenn es schnell ist,



ein bisscvhen früher...



> Es geht mir nicht darum was man craften kann oder wie nütlich es ist, sondern einfach um den *zeit aufwand*.



Naja, Recht hast du.....wir verstehn dich wirklich net.


----------



## Leoncore (10. Oktober 2009)

Oceanus schrieb:


> Bis das Leveln nicht modernen Standards angepasst worden ist, werde ich nicht weiter spielen.



Wenn die Entwickler das Lvln schneller machen, würde ich sofort aufhören! Hab kein Bock auf ein zweites WoW, wo man mal in 2-3 Monaten mir nichts dir nichts 10 Chars hochzieht. Dafür sind mir die monatlichen Gebühren nicht wert, spiel ich lieber nen Freegame. ;-) Und kommt mir net mit irgendwelchen "Grind"-Argumenten. Wenn es jetzt schon Leute gibt, die fast Max.Lvl sind und das nach knapp einem Monat, kann man es wohl nicht wirklich als "lang" bezeichnen oder seh ich das falsch?? Aber Geschmäcker unterscheiden sich bekanntlich voneinander.


----------



## Totemkrieger (10. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Das hat wohl seinen grund, weil man zwei berufe Mastern kann und  diese dann auch gern gleich machen würde, ob ich jetzt die gleich mit skill oder später noch mal 2 wochen in der haupsttadt stehe um nen beruf nach zu skillen macht keinen unterschied, dazu gibts noch berufe kochen und Alchimie die manche gern als buff und level hilfe usw sehen, da sind wir dann schon bei 4
> 
> Wenn jetzt noch jemand Äther und Lebenskraft mit skillen will bzw logischerweiße tut...na dann gute nacht dann darf ich harz V beantragen weil ich dennen sagen kann ich hab in Aion nen beruf gefunden wo ich am tag locker 12 stunden mit tot schlagen kann^^




Niemand zwingt dich 4 Berufen nachzugehen,noch sie alle gleichzeitig zu steigern.Jedem sein Ding.Der Eine findet seine Erfüllung im craften,der Andere im PvP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalikas (10. Oktober 2009)

mortishelos schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Berufesystem in Aion hat nur einen Sinn.
> 
> Es sorget dafür das man mehr Möglichkeiten in punkto Buffs, Aussehen und Ausrüstung hat, also das man sich von der Masse der Spieler unterscheidet.
> Und daran kann ich nichts schechtes sehen.
> ...




Jo so sieht es, Individuell,orginell und sexuell ist hier die Divise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (10. Oktober 2009)

GorlinderJäger schrieb:


> Niemand zwingt dich 4 Berufen nachzugehen,noch sie alle gleichzeitig zu steigern.Jedem sein Ding.Der Eine findet seine Erfüllung im craften,der Andere im PvP
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie ich schon 200 mal geschrieben hab, tu ich nicht, das macht das System aber nicht besser


----------



## Totemkrieger (10. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Wie ich schon 200 mal geschrieben hab, tu ich nicht, das macht das System aber nicht besser



Hab ich irgendwo erwähnt ,das ich das System verteidige oder verurteile?Ich denke nicht.


----------



## Nuffing (10. Oktober 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Und du postest zu schnell. Und wie man merkt, denkst auch nicht wirklich nach, was man dir sagen willbzw was du grad gesagt hast...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du weißt das es haarspalterei ist was du da grad betreibst. Und man mit etwas mitdenken weiß was ich meine, man kann jetzt aussagen auch bewust schlecht machen.

 Das worauf ich eingegangen bin war eine pure aussage  das Crafting schnell gehen soll, das hab ich nie behauptet, ich hab gesagt der zeitaufwand ist zu groß , das ist nen unterschied, dazu das ich dazu noch gesagt habe das der aufwand ok wär wenn es wenigens spaß machen würde, das hast du jetzt natürlich lustigerweiße komplet ignoriert, aber ist Ok, man merkt das es nicht mehr um die diskusion geht und die Fanboys langsam sich zusammen rütten um eine Normale diskusion in eine hetzjagt zu verwandeln.

Übrigens ist das was du jetzt gemacht hast kein Gegenargument, Du sollst doch, wenn du diskutieren willst, meine Argumente anullisieren.



> Hab ich irgendwo erwähnt ,das ich das System verteidige oder verurteile?Ich denke nicht.



Dh, du machst gern sinnlose aussagen? Du willst es nicht verteidigen, nicht kritisieren, und schreibst was wozu ich schon 300 mal was geschrieben hab, das war sinnlos das ist dir klar?


----------



## FallenAngel88 (10. Oktober 2009)

GorlinderJäger schrieb:


> Hab ich irgendwo erwähnt ,das ich das System verteidige oder verurteile?Ich denke nicht.



xD hat sie es erwähnt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totemkrieger (10. Oktober 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> xD hat sie es erwähnt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaube ich klinke mich aus dieser Diskussion aus,das is mir zu blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (10. Oktober 2009)

GorlinderJäger schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich klinke mich aus dieser Diskussion aus,das is mir zu blöd
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jaja und jetzt nen rückzieher machen ne?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (10. Oktober 2009)

Da mir das jetzt hier zu kindisch wird mit der persöhnlichen hetzjagt mancher Fanboys die nicht fähig sind zu lesen was ich geschrieben habe, mach ich hier einen schnitt, wer WIRKLICH zum thema was sagen will der kann sich per pm melden, das hier wird mir aber zu kindisch, Wenn ihr nicht fähig seit zu diskutieren ohne leuten vorzuwerfen sie sollen doch zu wow zurück gehen, ohne verlgeiche zu stellen was in anderen mmos schlecht ist, und ohne ein zu sagen man soll es nicht machen bzw mit AIon aufhören nur weil man kritik am spiel hat (was wie gesagt normali st, es gibt kein Perfektes spiel) dann tuts mir leid.

Hier:



> ch werd Aion auf jeden fall weiter spielen.
> 
> ABER
> 
> ...



Ist alles gesagt was ihr mir in den Diskusionen so gerne vorwirt und ihr nicht fähig seit zu lesen.

Wie gesagt, wer wirklich pur über das System Crafting diskutieren will kann sich melden, der rest soll sich hier gern mit der unfähigkeit beim Thema zu bleiben und ihren ständigen haarauferein gegenseitig auf die nerven gehen wärend ich jetzt weiterhin das spiel genieße wo mir genau diese leute vorwerfen das ich es so kacke finde ;D


----------



## Totemkrieger (10. Oktober 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> jaja und jetzt nen rückzieher machen ne?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So schauts aus..ich weiß das ich im Buffed Forum selten auf Diskussionen auf "hohem" Niveau hoffen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (10. Oktober 2009)

GorlinderJäger schrieb:


> So schauts aus..ich weiß das ich im Buffed Forum selten auf Diskussionen auf "hohem" Niveau hoffen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Erleuchte mich bitte, mit deinem ach so hohen Niveau.


----------



## Ankira (10. Oktober 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Wie sieht es bei euch aus!
> Könnte intressant werden!
> 
> ...



was ist den SW TOR ??


----------



## Kalikas (10. Oktober 2009)

Ankira schrieb:


> was ist den SW TOR ??



dies hier: http://www.swtor.com/de


----------



## Healor (10. Oktober 2009)

Ankira schrieb:


> was ist den SW TOR ??



Star Wars: The Old Republic


----------



## evalux (10. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Und man mit etwas mitdenken weiß was ich meine, man kann jetzt aussagen auch bewust schlecht machen.



Ich denk nicht so wie du. Definitiv nicht. Und man kann sich das Schlechtmachen auch einreden, weil man keine Argumente mehr hat bzw die eigenen nicht ankommen. Dann muss man halt bessere finden. L2Argumentier !



> Das worauf ich eingegangen bin war eine pure aussage  das Crafting schnell gehen soll, das hab ich nie behauptet, ich hab gesagt der zeitaufwand ist zu groß , das ist nen unterschied



Wo ist da der Unterschied ?



> dazu das ich dazu noch gesagt habe das der aufwand ok wär wenn es wenigens spaß machen würde, das hast du jetzt natürlich lustigerweiße komplet ignoriert



Nein, ich bin da nur anderer Meinung, und du glaubst das mit Argumernten widerlegen zu können. Kannst du aber nicht, weils Ansichtssache ist.


----------



## Shintuargar (10. Oktober 2009)

Echt witzig wie hier einige das Crafting in Aion anspruchsvoll finden. Man drückt ebenso ein Knöpfchen und hofft seine Punkte zu bekommen. Das einzige was es unterscheidet, dass etwas schiefgehen kann und Unmengen an Materialien benötigt werden. Aber was ist daran anspruchsvoll? Anspruchsvoll wäre es, wenn der Spieler selbst eingreifen muss, dass der Vorgang gelingt. Aber es ist nur das selbe "Ich drücke ein Knöpfchen und schaue was passiert" wie im hier so verpönten WoW. Da auch die Materialien in AION nicht endlich sind, muss ich den Anspruch anscheinend wohl übersehen haben.

Nur weil es um Welten länger dauert, bringt es keinen höheren Anspruch an mich als Spieler.


----------



## Norjena (10. Oktober 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Ich denk nicht so wie du. Definitiv nicht. Und man kann sich das Schlechtmachen auch einreden, weil man keine Argumente mehr hat bzw die eigenen nicht ankommen. Dann muss man halt bessere finden. L2Argumentier !
> Wo ist da der Unterschied ?
> Nein, ich bin da nur anderer Meinung, und du glaubst das mit Argumernten widerlegen zu können. Kannst du aber nicht, weils Ansichtssache ist.



1. Wo sind deine Argumente? Wer fordert, sollte selbst welche bieten, zudem hat Nuffing ihre, bereits genannt, zb. das sie nach 8 Stunden Arbeit absolut keine Lust auf weitere 4 Stunden Berufeskillen und Balken starren hat, was absolut verständlich ist, sehe ich genauso, habe meine Berufe bisher in keinem Spiel geskillt, außer WoW da es dort vom Raid gefordert wurde.

2. Der Unterschied?

Schnell, oder nicht ewig dauern?

Hm....da jeder wohl eine andere Definition von schnell hat, ist diese Diskussion sinnlos.

Schnelles skillen ist für mich in 2-3Tagen wie es zb. in WoW möglich ist, langsam ist Aion, in dem es schon die 2-3Tage für einen beruf auf ca 150 von 499braucht, dazwischen, ist jede Menge Luft.


----------



## evalux (10. Oktober 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Nur weil es um Welten länger dauert, bringt es keinen höheren Anspruch an mich als Spieler.



Nunja....wenn man Geduld als Anspruch sieht, schon. Wenn ich nen Proc-Item haben will, und es ewig net procct, ist schon Geduld und richtige Abschätzung gefragt. Wer also so ein Item hat, hatte entweder Glück, dass es sofort proccte, oder viel Geduld. Das sagt schon was aus.


----------



## Norjena (10. Oktober 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Echt witzig wie hier einige das Crafting in Aion anspruchsvoll finden. Man drückt ebenso ein Knöpfchen und hofft seine Punkte zu bekommen. Das einzige was es unterscheidet, dass etwas schiefgehen kann und Unmengen an Materialien benötigt werden. Aber was ist daran anspruchsvoll? Anspruchsvoll wäre es, wenn der Spieler selbst eingreifen muss, dass der Vorgang gelingt. Aber es ist nur das selbe "Ich drücke ein Knöpfchen und schaue was passiert" wie im hier so verpönten WoW. Da auch die Materialien in AION nicht endlich sind, muss ich den Anspruch anscheinend wohl übersehen haben.
> 
> Nur weil es um Welten länger dauert, bringt es keinen höheren Anspruch an mich als Spieler.



Ich stimme dir ausnahmsweiße mal zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

An Evalux, nach deiner Definition währe zb. das Ehrefarmen oder das Markensammeln in WoW auch anspruchsvoll, beides ist für mich langweilig (wobei Ehre noch geht, da die BGs meist viel Spaß machen). Ist WoW jetzt auf einmal wieder ein anspruchsvolles Spiel (in den genannten Berreichen), oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## evalux (10. Oktober 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> 1. Wo sind deine Argumente? Wer fordert, sollte selbst welche bieten,



Naja, ich hab ja auch nicht behauptet, dass meine Argumente schlecht gemacht werden. Ich erahne zwar, worauf Nuffing hinauswill, aber was sie da kritisiert, ist kein Fakt, sondern subjektives Empfinden.



> 2. Der Unterschied?
> 
> Schnell, oder nicht ewig dauern?
> 
> Hm....da jeder wohl eine andere Definition von schnell hat, ist diese Diskussion sinnlos.



Ich glaub ne Diskussion, was die richtige Geschwindigkeit ist, wäre sinnlos. Aber es ging darum, ob craften, wenn es so lange dauert, schlecht ist. Und das ist subjektiv. Sowohl bei dir als auch bei Nuffing merke ich richtig die Unlust am Craften, ihr kritisiert also etwas, was ihr eigentlich sowieso nicht machen wollt.


----------



## Norjena (10. Oktober 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Ich glaub ne Diskussion, was die richtige Geschwindigkeit ist, wäre sinnlos. Aber es ging darum, ob craften, wenn es so lange dauert, schlecht ist. Und das ist subjektiv. Sowohl bei dir als auch bei Nuffing merke ich richtig die Unlust am Craften, ihr kritisiert also etwas, was ihr eigentlich sowieso nicht machen wollt.



Natürlich mag ich kein Handwerk, das schrieb ich auch vorher, unabhängig vom Spiel, ich kritisiere auch nicht speziell das Aion-Handwerkssystem, sondern die ganzen Systeme, eher allgemein. Das Aion System ist mir im Prinzip egal, da ich es sowieso nicht nutze.


----------



## evalux (10. Oktober 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> , nach deiner Definition währe zb. das Ehrefarmen oder das Markensammeln in WoW auch anspruchsvoll



Naja, wenn es das nicht wenigstens ein bisschen ist, dann, so gesehn, gibts absolut nix anspruchsvolles in jedem MMO. Ausser Arena-Wertungen vielleicht. Aber dann kann man auch gleich Unreal Tournament spielen, ist abwechslungsreicher.

Ich hab das Sammeln von extrem seltenen Teilen ne Zeit lang als durchaus achtenswerte Beschäftigung gesehen. Naja, man kann wirklich alles schlechtmachen, irgendwie.....


----------



## Omidas (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde auch verlängern. Aber erstaml auch nur so 1-3 Monate.

Den ich persönlich muss noch schauen, ob eines der Hauptaspekte des Games für mich passt. Das PvP.

Einige werden sicher jetzt lachen oder sich wundern, aber ich bin von Warhammer aus besseres gewöhnt.
Natürlich nicht in Bezug auf Performance, aber aufs Spielprinzip. Bin mit meinem Kantor schon etwas öfter
im PvP unterwegs. Ärgere mich da im Solospiel zwar etwas über ihn, aber selbst Schuld bei der Klassenwahl
und wird in ein paar Leveln besser. Dennoch zeigt sich bei ihm eines der Probleme, die ich mit dem Aion PvP
habe. Das Gebiet ist momentan zu klein. Ein Hautärgernis für mich ist es mit dieser Klasse, das nahezu jeder
von mir weg kommt. Das alleine wäre ja nicht das Problem. Aber fast von Überall kann man sich sehr schnell
in irgendein NPC Lager verziehen. Im oberen Abyss ist da zwar etwas mehr Platz, aber geht da auch.
Auch fand ich es sehr Schade, das es bis Level 25ig gedauert hat um da rein zu kommen. Aber das geht ja
halbwegs Fix. Das man auch nicht über PvP richtig leveln kann ist schade, aber verschmerzlich.
Aber auch das Gruppenspiel hakt etwas. Den es fehlt mir ein Zwischending als Beschäftigung. In Warhammer
hatte man drei unterteilungen. BOs - Reichte eine Gruppe. Burgen - Für eine Warband aufwärts perfekt.
Festungen - Fürs große Spiel. Und eigentlich noch die Heupstadt aber die lasse ich lieber außen vor.
In Aion gibts es Artefakte, wo man je nach Level 2-4 Gruppen haben sollte. Dann sehr lange nichts und dann
die Festungskämpfe, wo sich auf beiden Seiten im Moment mehr als 200 Spieler öfters einfinden. Ledier kommen
bei mir und vielen anderen da auch weniger Freuden auf, da ca alle 5 Minuten ein Spielabsturz kommt.
Für eine kleinere Gilde, die sich dann mit einer Allianz ins PvP begibt, bleiben dann eigentlich nur 3 Möglichkeiten.
a) Man Gankt einzeln questene Gegner. Macht zwar kurz Spaß vielleicht aber nicht lang.
b) Man steht vor einem NPC Lager und hofft das einer sich zu weit raus traut. Das geschieht recht zwangsläufig,
selbst wenn beide Seiten mit je einer Allianz antreten. Die unterlegenen können sich halt viel zu schnell dahin
entziehen.
c) Artefakte tappen, wobei es bei mir dabei sehr selten zu PvP Kontakten kam (Festungskämpfe außen vor)
Da wünschte ich mir ab und an doch ein kleines BG/SZ zu haben, wo man sich austoben kann.

Gibt natürlich auch sehr spaßige Seiten am Aion PvP, wie zum Beispiel der Flugkampf und das rumtoben als Gruppe,
das für mich im Moment das wahre PvP ist.

Aber als Gesamptpaket würde ich dem PvP im Moment nur eine 2 bis 2- geben. Aber werde es mir auf jeden Fall bis
zum Endgame anschauen und dann erneut ein Fazit ziehen.

Edit: Alles wie gesagt NUR aufs PvP beszogen!


----------



## Norjena (10. Oktober 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Naja, wenn es das nicht wenigstens ein bisschen ist, dann, so gesehn, gibts absolut nix anspruchsvolles in jedem MMO. Ausser Arena-Wertungen vielleicht. Aber dann kann man auch gleich Unreal Tournament spielen, ist abwechslungsreicher.
> 
> Ich hab das Sammeln von extrem seltenen Teilen ne Zeit lang als durchaus achtenswerte Beschäftigung gesehen. Naja, man kann wirklich alles schlechtmachen, irgendwie.....



Ich hab es nicht schlecht gemacht, ich habe nur gesagt, das diese Definition eventuell, nicht überall sinnvoll ansetzbar ist. Manche Dinge in MMOs sind doch einigermaßen anspruchsvoll, und zb gerade für Leute welche nicht sonderlich gerne "Shooter" spielen, eine sehr gute Alternative, ich mag MMOs, sind mit Abstand meine Lieblingspielekategorie, Dinge welche mir nicht gefallen (wie Handwerk) lass ich weg, normale MMOs bieten dennoch weit mehr als "Offlinespiele" und das auch noch zusammen mit anderen.


----------



## Mechalikus (10. Oktober 2009)

Also ich bleibe dabei da es einn mmo is das nicht für die allgemeinheit entwickelt wurde  (d.h.in 2,5wochen einen neuen highend char hoch gespielt zu haben!) 


Abyss hier bin ich.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (10. Oktober 2009)

naja 50/50 bin noch net sicher
aion ist ganz nett aber nicht auf dem niveou eines P2P spiels.
es ist nun mal nen asiagrinder und dafür zahlen ich weiß net...


----------



## Tamîkus (10. Oktober 2009)

ich werde weiter spielen aion gefällt mir ganz gut man mus für eq und andere sachen schwer arbeiten und man wird dafür auch gut entlohnt die quests machen eine jede menge spass und durch die kanpangen quests kommt ein schönes story telling zustande mit den inagme zwischensequenzen wo der eigene char  auch in den videos was tut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## balfor (10. Oktober 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> naja 50/50 bin noch net sicher
> aion ist ganz nett aber nicht auf dem niveou eines P2P spiels.
> es ist nun mal nen asiagrinder und dafür zahlen ich weiß net...



Lol naja wenn Aion nur das Niveau von nem Grinder hat, dann wähl doch bitte die 50% die das"niveou" nicht noch tiefer sinken lassen.....

Also ich werd aucf jeden Fall verlängern (und auch dabei bleiben).
Hoffentlich hört NCSoft nicht auf die Leute die jetzt schon wegen langen Zeit bis MaxLevel heulen (das wäre der einzige Grund damit auf zu hören).

Momentan gibt es für mich nur einen negativen Aspekten von AION und das sind die BOTS/KinahFarmer (und er dazugehörige SPAM). Ich hoffe das sich da in nxter Zeit was tut.


----------



## WilliWinzig (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde (habe schon) mit Aion Aufgehört.

Ich komme zum einen mit der bescheuerten WoW-Kiddy - Comm nicht zurecht zum anderen finde ich das Design eine
Frecheit. Im Startgebiet gibt es 10 Channel in Eltnen  nur einen. Super Design. Questen als nicht DD unmöglich.
Ich habe absolut keine Lust mich mit Mobklauern und anderen Vollhonks rumzuärgern.

NSCOFT ist eh ja eh wurst ob wir Spielen oder nicht.  Wichtig sind nur die Kunden die nach dem Freumonat zahlen.
Deppen wie ich haben ja schon gezahlt und dürfen als Dank dann auch nocht Stunden in der Warteschlangen hängen.

Schade ums Geld.


----------



## Ayuran (10. Oktober 2009)

Holyjudge schrieb:


> Movement ? Wo ?
> Im PvE kamp brauch man null Movement


Du bekommst aber einen Bonus auf deine Werte, wenn du dich bewegst. Beispiel: wenn du im Kampf nach vorne läufst geht dein Angriff hoch

Edit: Es bringt einem einen kleinen Vorteil dich zu bewegen aber nötig ist es nicht


----------



## Mechalikus (10. Oktober 2009)

WilliWinzig schrieb:


> Ich habe absolut keine Lust mich mit Mobklauern und anderen Vollhonks rumzuärgern.
> 
> NSCOFT ist eh ja eh wurst ob wir Spielen oder nicht.  Wichtig sind nur die Kunden die nach dem Freumonat zahlen.
> Deppen wie ich haben ja schon gezahlt und dürfen als Dank dann auch nocht Stunden in der Warteschlangen hängen.
> ...



1. Du Bekommst auch für mobs die andere als erstes angehauen haben ep bezüglich deines anteils an schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2. Warteschlangen ist eine aussterben art mir ist seit einer woche keine mehr vor denn server begenet und ich spiele leider nicht auf einen neuen SERVER!


----------



## Lanatir (10. Oktober 2009)

balfor schrieb:


> Lol naja wenn Aion nur das Niveau von nem Grinder hat, dann wähl doch bitte die 50% die das"niveou" nicht noch tiefer sinken lassen.....
> 
> Also ich werd aucf jeden Fall verlängern (und auch dabei bleiben).
> Hoffentlich hört NCSoft nicht auf die Leute die jetzt schon wegen langen Zeit bis MaxLevel heulen (das wäre der einzige Grund damit auf zu hören).
> ...


Du solltest besser nicht andere Poster korrigieren wenn in deinem eigenen Text ungefähr 4 bis 5 völlig offensichtliche Fehler zu finden sind. Und mach das doch dann in einer privaten Nachricht. Oder lag Dir daran, andere öffentlich zu diffamieren?


----------



## Beefens (10. Oktober 2009)

Aion, Aion, Aion  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bleibe aufjedenfall dabei!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Æzørt (10. Oktober 2009)

Ayuran schrieb:


> Du bekommst aber einen Bonus auf deine Werte, wenn du dich bewegst. Beispiel: wenn du im Kampf nach vorne läufst geht dein Angriff hoch
> 
> Edit: Es bringt einem einen kleinen Vorteil dich zu bewegen aber nötig ist es nicht



wenn du dich nach vorne bewegst bekommst du zwar + angriff aber leider -deff deswegen verzichte ich aufs bewegen.


----------



## Lanatir (10. Oktober 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> wenn du dich nach vorne bewegst bekommst du zwar + angriff aber leider -deff deswegen verzichte ich aufs bewegen.


Vor allem aber auch: Wenn man sich bewegt kann man zumindest als Caster seinen char auch gleich in die tonne kloppen. Man darf sich ja noch nichtmal umgucken ohne das jeder Spell sofort abbricht.


----------



## Satus (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich spiele weiter.

Aion macht sau viel Spaß und bis auf Lotro gibt es atm keine vernünftigen Alternativen im MMO Genre.


----------



## Norjena (10. Oktober 2009)

WilliWinzig schrieb:


> zum anderen finde ich das Design eine
> Frecheit. Im Startgebiet gibt es 10 Channel in Eltnen  nur einen. Super Design. Questen als nicht DD unmöglich.
> Ich habe absolut keine Lust mich mit Mobklauern und anderen Vollhonks rumzuärgern.



Macht ja auch Sinn ein OPEN PvP Spiel zu instanzieren, nicht war? am besten mit 50Channels, damit sich auch ja nie zufällig Spieler der beiden Fraktionen über den Weg laufen.


----------



## Nàrdinel (10. Oktober 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Vor allem aber auch: Wenn man sich bewegt kann man zumindest als Caster seinen char auch gleich in die tonne kloppen. Man darf sich ja noch nichtmal umgucken ohne das jeder Spell sofort abbricht.



Hm naja kann ich nicht so unterschreiben. Das Zusammenspiel aus Bewegen und Zaubern klappt zumindest beim Beschwörer ganz gut. 
Ich bin jetzt lvl 28 und mir gefällt es sehr gut. ich musste bisher kaum grinden und wenn dann hab ichs mit Wiederholbaren Quests gemacht. Gut das craften beansprucht etwas viel Zeigt und Kinah aber wenigstens sind die Sachen die man sich machen kann auch echt gut. Ich stelle mir ständig Sachen für mich und meine Legionskollegen her. Von daher macht das Berufesystem schon Sinn. 

Fazit: Endgame ich komme!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bjarni (10. Oktober 2009)

wie spielt es sich denn mitlerweile ? Habe nur die Beta gezockt und da war ich recht begeistert vom Game.

Nur leider kann ich im mom nicht Zocken sonst hätte ich mir die Vollversion schon bestellt *grummel doofes Internet doofes*


----------



## Tuminix (10. Oktober 2009)

robsenq schrieb:


> Ist schon für 3 Monate per PayPal abonniert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




/sign

Freue mich schon richtig darauf, wenn die ganzen wowfreaks endlich von dem Spiel verschwinden, und nicht mehr ständig mit Vergleichen, oder sonstigen Spam und verbalen Diarrhö nerven. Oder hat es schon nachgelassen? _Ich darf gestehen, in meinem Chatreiter sind  derzeit alle regionalen, handels, suche- Channels abgeschaltet, und sind auf dem Reiter "Diarrhö". 
_

Mfg Tuminix



----------------------
Zur Altherren/Weiberlegion geht´s hier...


----------



## Immondys (10. Oktober 2009)

HIHI

29 Leute schauen hier grade rein. Schautz weiter Leutz - ich gehe jetzt zoggen....


----------



## WilliWinzig (10. Oktober 2009)

sag mal Norjena,
liest du auch oder laberst du nur.

Natürlich macht es keinen Sinn 50 Instanzen in einem OpenPvP bereich zu haben. Es gibt aber auch Spieler die
eben daran kein Interesse haben. So wie ich z.b. . Diese Spieler sind eben falsch in AIon und hören deshalb auf.

Für mich wiegen die Nachteile der fehlenden Channel den ähem "Vorteil" des Open PvP nicht auf.

So, und nun kannst du ja Antworten, denn jede Seite braucht ja mindestens 2 Post's von dir.


----------



## Stancer (10. Oktober 2009)

Tja wer nur Instanzen will und sich gern vom Rest der Community abkapselt, denn genau das bewirken Channels/Instanzen, für die ist aion eindeutig das falsche Spiel !


----------



## Norjena (10. Oktober 2009)

WilliWinzig schrieb:


> Natürlich macht es keinen Sinn 50 Instanzen in einem OpenPvP bereich zu haben. Es gibt aber auch Spieler die
> eben daran kein Interesse haben. So wie ich z.b. . Diese Spieler sind eben falsch in AIon und hören deshalb auf.



1. Es war von Anfang an bekannt, das es ein Open Spiel, ohne PvE Server oder "Versteckmöglichkeiten" wird.

2. Es ist verständlich, das gewisse Leute nicht immer Lust auf Open PvP haben (zu denen auch ich mich zähle), allerdings verstehe ich durchaus warum es nur einen Channel gibt.

Denn, sobald Leute vor PvP "fliehen" können, findet keines mehr statt, siehe zb. die riesen Gebiete in WoW, oder Warhammer, dort ist Open PvP eigentlich tod, in Aion wollten die Entwickler genau dem entgegenwirken.  Darum gibt es eben nur diesen einen Channel, um das Open PvP (oder auch Geganke, Gruppe vs. einzelne) zu fördern. Zudem stört es auch erheblich wenn sich Gruppen ständig über die ganzen Kanäle verteilen, und sich erst wo treffen müssen, oder auch die Open Worldbosse, in meheren Kanälen, wie soll das richtig gehen?

Dann würden ja Gruppen ständig wechseln um zu schauen ob Boss Y Grade in Kanal X zu finden ist...das wäre auch Dauer nerviger als das Open PvP dem man eigentlich, zumindest auf Krombacher sogar gut entgehen kann (die meisten sind im Abyss, die PvE Gebiete sind recht leer).


----------



## Thoor (10. Oktober 2009)

robsenq schrieb:


> an den poster ueber mir: Danke und bitte bitte bleib bei wow
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


genau wegen solchen typen werd ich nicht weiterspielen, die findet man leider in so nem schönen spiel zu oft....


----------



## Oceanus (10. Oktober 2009)

Die sind halt elitär weil sie Aion spielen, was so unglaublich anspruchsvoll ist indem man lange leveln muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enyalios (10. Oktober 2009)

Questen als Nicht-DD unmöglich ? Hmm, Ich spiele auf Thor und queste zu 90% derzeit solo als Kleriker - auch schon Moorheim, Brusthornin etc.

Habe das Problem eigentlich bis auf 2 ausnahmen noch nicht wahrgenommen und ich denke der Poster etwas über mir übertreibt damit auch ein wenig. Wenn ihm das Spiel nicht gefällt - ok, das muss es auch nicht. Ist aber noch lange kein Grund hier derartige Übertreibungen ins Forum zu bringen.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. Oktober 2009)

das spiel erfordert halt umdenken..jeder der es zumindest bis lvl30 gespielt hat sollte gemerkt haben, dass es mit WoW nur wenig gemein hat was die spielregeln angeht..entweder man denkt um oder kündigt sein acc.. ganz einfach..

-man kann sich nicht solo bis lvl50 durchkämpfen dank mass quests..entweder man bildet gruppen oder beisst sich solo durch mim grinden..die levelkurve ist halt verdammt steil und die quests rar
-die instanzen werfen oft nicht den gewünschten loot ab....die low level innis sind dafür auch zu einfach um nach guten items abgefarmt zu werden..und in high level instanzen, kriegen nur die besten das beste..spirch..es geht mehr nach punkten und weniger nach luck..wie genau das funktionert hab ich aber kA..so hats halt irgendso nen nc-soft heini gesagt
-solo bist du ein ständiges gankopfer im abyss..keiner wird auf dich rücksicht nehmen..fressen oder gefressen werden..heuler bleiben halt in ihren pve levelgebiet
-mass-pvp..also die masse machts und entweder machen alle mit, oder deiner seite wird es schlecht gehen
-luck crafting..naja.umso mehr freuste dich halt, wenn du dann luck hast.
-für gute items muss man auch viel tun, es gibt nix in den aa geschoben
-wer meint bis lvl50 pvp zu meiden, für den wirds ein böses erwachen geben, wenn der dann im abyss ständig als erster im dreck liegt..naja darüber hatt ich hier schonmal ne diskussion mit irgend so nem newbie ;D

naja..hf gl


----------



## Shagkul (10. Oktober 2009)

Ein soldies Spiel, was durchaus Spaß machen kann.

Aber ich wünschte mir halt mal mehr Einfluß auf die "gesamte" Spielwelt. 
Die MMOs in letzter Zeit, unterscheiden sich vom Prinzip her nicht wirklich.

Leider.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maleas (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde es ja immer lustig, wenn ich lese, die WoW Fanboy Community macht Aion kaputt. Am liebsten würde hier jeder diese lästigen WoW Kiddies loswerden wollen. Aber macht Euch davon frei. Diese neue MMO Generation gibt es, weil MMOs massentauglicher geworden sind. Das hat mit der breiten DSL Technik zu tun, die es früher so nicht gab, aber auch mit der mittlerweile lockeren Einstellung zu einem Abo-Spiel, was früher nur Erwachsene angezogen hat. Die alte DAoC Generation würde viel lieber unter sich sein, aber diese 12 Millionen WoW Kiddies wird es auch in Zukunft geben, in Star Trek Online, in Star Wars The Old Republic ... im nächsten Blizzard MMO. Wir sprechen uns wieder, wenn wir dann in 1-2 Jahren über die lästigen HànSólós Kinder lästern, die den Allgemeinen Chat verhunzen. ^^

So, nun aber der Grund, warum ich Aion nicht weiter spielen werde ...

Der Abyss ist Endgame. PvPvE ... spätestens ab 40 / 50 treiben wir uns die nächsten Jahre im Abyss rum. Und ich finde den Abyss recht trostlos und öde. Ein paar simple Inseln in einem EvE Online Hintergrundbild ... ein paar Burgen und Festungen ... das verstehe ich nicht unter Abwechslung. Wer von anderen MMOs kommt, der hat sicher in einem Fantasy-Spiel andere Erwartungen. Das PvP mag zwar spieltechnisch an alte DAoC Zeiten erinnern, aber der Abyss wirkt für mich auf Dauer eher abschreckend. 

Langsames Grinden, knuddelig grässliche MuMu Viecher und Pokemon Gegner ... all dies kann man verkraften. Auch die kleinen Schönheitsfehler, wie z.B. das nicht durchdachte Würfelsystem, das schreckliche Gruppen-Lootsystem (ich sag nur Questitems), ... ja, das kann man alles verkraften. Aber dann am Ende nur im SciFi Abyss rumgurken ... das reicht mir nicht. Darum ziehe ich schon eher die Notbremse, bevor ich mich in 4 Wochen noch mehr drüber aufrege ^^


----------



## Æzørt (11. Oktober 2009)

Maleas schrieb:


> So, nun aber der Grund, warum ich Aion nicht weiter spielen werde ...
> 
> Der Abyss ist Endgame. PvPvE ... spätestens ab 40 / 50 treiben wir uns die nächsten Jahre im Abyss rum. Und ich finde den Abyss recht trostlos und öde. Ein paar simple Inseln in einem EvE Online Hintergrundbild ... ein paar Burgen und Festungen ... das verstehe ich nicht unter Abwechslung. Wer von anderen MMOs kommt, der hat sicher in einem Fantasy-Spiel andere Erwartungen. Das PvP mag zwar spieltechnisch an alte DAoC Zeiten erinnern, aber der Abyss wirkt für mich auf Dauer eher abschreckend.
> 
> Langsames Grinden, knuddelig grässliche MuMu Viecher und Pokemon Gegner ... all dies kann man verkraften. Auch die kleinen Schönheitsfehler, wie z.B. das nicht durchdachte Würfelsystem, das schreckliche Gruppen-Lootsystem (ich sag nur Questitems), ... ja, das kann man alles verkraften. Aber dann am Ende nur im SciFi Abyss rumgurken ... das reicht mir nicht. Darum ziehe ich schon eher die Notbremse, bevor ich mich in 4 Wochen noch mehr drüber aufrege ^^



und das weißt du weil du schon 50 bist und alles vom endcontent gesehen hast? es gibt auch sehr viele inis abyss ist nur ein kleiner teil vom ende.


----------



## Nivâ (11. Oktober 2009)

Also ich konnte leider noch nicht viel spielen und kann noch nicht genau sagen, ob und wann ich wieder nach dem freien Monat mit Aion anfangen werde. Ich muss aber offen zugeben, dass mich der Kantor wirklich in seinen Bann gezogen hat ud ich diesen Nahekämpfer wirklich lieb gewonnen habe.


----------



## Wuraj (11. Oktober 2009)

Da das Spiel all meine Erwartungen erfüllt, werd ich auf jedenfall verlängern.


----------



## Grüner Schami (11. Oktober 2009)

Gabal schrieb:


> Leider Leider,
> 
> ist die Luft bei mir schon mit Level 20 raus.
> 
> ...



Genauso isses bei mir auch^^ kB mehr auf Aion mit 25, hab auch wieder zu WoW geswitcht


----------



## Bibl88k (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich mach weiter, Legion passt, leveln passt. FUn machts, ab gehts.


----------



## Aion.IsuR (11. Oktober 2009)

Wie schon in Gedanken;

- lvlgeschwindigkeit zu langsam
- Berufe skillen zu nervig
- endcont zu langweilig

dann lieber wow....... Leute dann geht einfach!


Zu1. Warum schnell Maxlvl? Hmmm muss man nicht verstehen
Zu2. Endlich mal skillen, wo man wirklich Zeit braucht
Zu3. Abyss zu langweilig? Hmmm. Was ist dann bei Naxx, dann Ulduar und Pdk los? Jede ID immer und immer wieder die gleichen Bosse. Na merkt ihr was? Im Abyss gibt es im Endcont nicht nur viel Pvp. Aber das wisst ihr ja alle schon....darum wird der Abyss, der natürlich noch in drei ebenen geteilt ist, so langweilig hingestellt.


Das genau diese Leute Aion den Rücken kehren, war klar. Und ich hoffe, das NCSoft das Spiel nicht zu sehr vereinfachen wird! Dafür gibt's andere, dies versaut haben!


Och Mist, heute nur 5 Felder im EPBalken gemacht... Und?
Trotzdem war's im Abyss fetzig.... Ach ich lieber die süßen Asmodier, aber Tod ^^


----------



## Totemkrieger (11. Oktober 2009)

Aion.IsuR schrieb:


> Och Mist, heute nur 5 Felder im EPBalken gemacht... Und?
> Trotzdem war's im Abyss fetzig.... Ach ich lieber die süßen Asmodier, aber Tod ^^



So geht`s mir auch..nur das ich weiße Flügel an meiner Wand hängen hab(imaginär)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibts so viel unterhaltsames,wenn man mal nicht einfach nur stur auf seinen EP Balken schaut.


----------



## v3n0m (11. Oktober 2009)

Bin jetz auf lvl 36 angekommen und muss sagen das Spiel gefällt mir immer besser und deshalb is der WoW acc auch gekündigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu allen die sagen es ist zu viel grinden: Ich hab bis jetzt kaum grinden müssen wenn ich es nicht wollte, genügend Quest findet man wenn man auch danach sucht!

Zu allen die sagen "scheiß Endgame": Es gibt in Aion 30! Instanzen + das PvPvE System im Abyss.

Im vergleich zu WoW muss ich sagen, das man mal nicht alles einfach in den Arsch gesteckt bekommt und Aion wesendlich mehr anspruch hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heldentod1 (11. Oktober 2009)

Naja manche menschen haben arbeit andere spielen aion okay ich spiele auch aion^^


----------



## MelvinSmiley (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde meine (2) Accounts nicht verlängern. War wohl etwas zu optimistisch. Es gibt zu wenig positive Punkte für mich, wie die äusserst ansehnlichen Charaktere und die nette Idee mit dem Fliegen. Die negativen Punkte überwiegen.....die Welt, die grafisch absolut hinter den Chars herhinkt und die auf mich äusserst unfrei wirkt, fühl mich ständig, als müsste ich nem Strassenlauf folgen. Genau das Gleiche mit dem fliegen, dass doch sehr limitiert ist. Das Leveln empfand ich als äusserst zäh. Über den Chat und das Publikum, dass diesen nutzt, will ich eigentlich nicht viel sagen...unter aller Sau. Alles in Allem wurden die Abstände zwische den Logins immer grösser, während die Logins selber immer kürzer wurden. Finds sehr Schade, hatte wie gesagt relativ hohe Erwartung. Offensichtlich zu hoch. Naja, hoffe, auf den nächsten wirklichen MMORPG Kracher.....aber bis dahin dürfte wohl noch ne Menge Zeit vergehen, oder ist da was im Anmarsch in nächster Zeit........


----------



## Harloww (11. Oktober 2009)

Super Umfrage, Ich kann jetzt schon total sagen wie lange ich noch spielen werde!
Hurr durr.


----------



## evalux (11. Oktober 2009)

Heldentod1 schrieb:


> Naja manche menschen haben arbeit andere spielen aion ...



Ich kenn diese Einstellung von WoW: Leute, die das Spiel spielen, als wärs ihre Arbeit. Hoffe es komm nicht allzuviele davon zu Aion. Dan ginge der Spassfaktor schnell flöten.


----------



## SireS (11. Oktober 2009)

robsenq schrieb:


> Ist schon für 3 Monate per PayPal abonniert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schwachsinniger Kommentar, danke, 6, setzen..


----------



## SireS (11. Oktober 2009)

v3n0m schrieb:


> Bin jetz auf lvl 36 angekommen und muss sagen das Spiel gefällt mir immer besser und deshalb is der WoW acc auch gekündigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Schön, daß es du grindest, ohne daß es dir auffällt. Wer die Fanboy-Augenklappen mal abgenommen hat, hat gemerkt, daß er für die meisten Quests grad mal so viel xp bekommt wie für 3-4 mobs. Dann die ganzen schwachsinnigen Sammelquests...

Wer es also eilig hat, und das sammeln und die ach so anspruchsvollen Quests nicht machen muss, der ist gut bedient (und um EINIGES schneller) wenn er keine Quest annimmt. Das Grinden war der einzige Punkt der mich in Aion gestört hat, aber von der Menge der vergebenen Quest-ep kam ich mir auch teilweise verarscht vor, deshalb - bye Aion.


----------



## Dany_ (11. Oktober 2009)

Umso höher man wird um so mehr Spaß macht es mir!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
War am Anfang eher net so begeistert, hab mich auch net für die Beta interessiert aber habs dann doch mal probiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RDE (11. Oktober 2009)

Aion.IsuR schrieb:


> Wie schon in Gedanken;
> 
> - lvlgeschwindigkeit zu langsam
> - Berufe skillen zu nervig
> ...



Aber sowas von /sign.
Dass Berufe zu skillen aufwändig ist ist doch gut so. Schliesslich kann man durch craften einige der besten Items im Spiel herstellen. Wieso sollte das einfacher sein als durch PvPvE ranzukommen? Dennoch ist das Handwerkssystem immer noch 100 mal einfacher gehalten als wie in guten alten Ultima Online Zeiten und trotzdem weint man an jeder Ecke dass es zu schwierig oder aufwändig wäre. Das hat ja seine Berechtigung. Denkt mal nach Leute.
Die Leute reden von Endcontent als wären sie alle schon 50 mit allen Epix die man finden kann. Klar, bis Eltnen ists langweilig aber spielt mal weiter. Es kommen immer wieder Asmos ins Gebiet und man hat bereits mit lvl 20 immer wieder PvP, kann selber ins gegnerische Gebiet und einen auf Stealthmode machen und versuchen ungesehen die Gegend zu Erkunden. Das Spiel bietet viel mehr als Instanzen und Abyss aber weiter denkt die Waukinderli-Generation nicht. 
Diejenigen die mit ihrem aktuellen Spiel zufrieden sind denen gönn ich es. Ob es nun wow, aoc, war ist, habt Spaß in dem Game. Ehrlich. Aber die Vögel die meinen Spiele auf ihre Gemeinsamkeiten oder das was andere Spiele vorgeben zu reduzieren und andere Spiele mit subjektiven Aussagen schlecht machen sollten mal weniger spielen damit sie wieder die Bäume im Wald sehen können. Super Mario und Tetris vergleicht man ja auch nicht. Ich hoffe doch stark dass sich die Community zumindest in dieser Hinsicht wie die D2 Community entwickelt. Da wird nicht gemosert, da wird mit dem gearbeitet was man hat und das Spiel wird so genommen wie es ist. (Die Botter und Duper brauchen wa aber nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Btt: Ich bin von Berufs wegen ausserhalb und habe nicht die Möglichkeit zu spielen, aber da Aion das bietet was ich mir erwartet habe werd ich zuhause meinen Acc auch verlängern.


----------



## convisions (11. Oktober 2009)

Wir, meine Frau und ich, haben bereits die closed beta gespielt. Schon da war uns klar, das die 50 Euro die jeden das Spiel kosten werden eine Fehlinvestition werden. "gezwungene" Gruppenquest im Elitegebiet oder Grinden um weiterzukommen, denn die XP der "normalen"qs sind ein schlechter Scherz. Fliegen ist so stark limitiert, das man es auch hätte ganz weglassen können bis zum Abyss. Grafisch ist auch AION wenig innovativ, denn zwar sind die Charaktere super gelungen, doch die Umgebung und deren Details kommen da nicht herran.
Das Publikum erinnerte mich ein wenig an die fast schon vergessene Zeit in WoW. (Für die FANboys: Ich spiele WoW schon über 8 Monate nicht mehr, also schickt mich bitte nich zurück *lach*)
Wir haben einige MMO angespielt und finden derzeit leider keines welches unseren Wünschen entspricht

Mein derzeitiges MMO - Fazit:
AoC - ok, das lassen wir mal lieber, die derbste Enttäuschung die es je gab
WAR - liegt nahe an AoC, auf einem Rechner '(welche auf sehr gutem Stand sind) funktioniert nichtmal die C-Erstellung
HdRO - nett, grafisch ansprechbar gemacht, allerdings ist das Kampfsystem weniger ansehnlich
WoW - Fällt mir nur eins zu ein... Irgendwann wird man sich einloggen und die Legendarys im Postfach vorfinden
AION - grafische Mittelklasse, klassisches Asiatisches GRIND-MMO

lg


----------



## Æzørt (11. Oktober 2009)

convisions schrieb:


> Mein derzeitiges MMO - Fazit:
> AoC - ok, das lassen wir mal lieber, die derbste Enttäuschung die es je gab
> WAR - liegt nahe an AoC, auf einem Rechner '(welche auf sehr gutem Stand sind) funktioniert nichtmal die C-Erstellung
> HdRO - nett, grafisch ansprechbar gemacht, allerdings ist das Kampfsystem weniger ansehnlich
> ...



wenn man keins dieser spiele gut findet sollte man sich gedanken machen ob man mmorpgs überhaupt gut findet ich würde dir zu ner ps3 raten.


----------



## Tamîkus (11. Oktober 2009)

convisions schrieb:


> Mein derzeitiges MMO - Fazit:
> AoC - ok, das lassen wir mal lieber, die derbste Enttäuschung die es je gab
> WAR - liegt nahe an AoC, auf einem Rechner '(welche auf sehr gutem Stand sind) funktioniert nichtmal die C-Erstellung
> HdRO - nett, grafisch ansprechbar gemacht, allerdings ist das Kampfsystem weniger ansehnlich
> ...



schön und jut aber wen dir keinen mmorpgs gefallen dan spiel was anderes wie zb offline mmos oder sonst was dich glücklich macht


----------



## Kalyptus (11. Oktober 2009)

Kalikas schrieb:


> Alos ich werde es mir kaufen erstmal, habe mich sehr Informiert und vieles angeguckt, Auf jeden Fall wirds mein neues MMo ausser:
> 
> -die Charctere lassen sich nicht flüssig steuer, nicht so wie bei HDRO b.z.w der Kampfmodus da.



Bitte wo ist der Kampfmodus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danny V (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich schaus mir an mal so paar Monate noch an...warte eh auf SW:ToR


----------



## Kresse (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde auf jeden Fall weiterspielen. Es ist ein gutes Gefüh, ein Spiel zu spielen, welches so "fertig" bei uns erschienen ist.
Meiner Meinung nach ist es eines der besten Spiele, welches in der post-WoW Ära released wurde. 
Es macht mir bereits jetzt mehr Spaß als Warhammer, welches ja leider viel zu früh, als permanente Baustelle, erschienen ist.

Auch wenn das Leveln sehr zäh ist, und ich bereits jetzt sehr viel grinden musste, so nehm ich das gerne in Kauf. Jedes Level, das ich in Aion mache, fühlt sich einfach gut an, als ob man etwas im Spiel erreicht hat. 
Natürlich kann ich nicht sagen, was die Zukunft bringt, und wie lang das Spiel die Spieler motivieren kann, doch ich bin einfach mal guter Hoffnung.


----------



## Lanatir (11. Oktober 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> schön und jut aber wen dir keinen mmorpgs gefallen dan spiel was anderes wie zb offline mmos oder sonst was dich glücklich macht


was zur hölle ist denn ein offline mmo? leute...ehrlich...informiert euch doch zumindest worüber ihr schreibt BEVOR ihr was schreibt. MMO heisst MASSIVE MULTIPLAYER ONLINE. Er soll also ein online Spiel offline spielen, oder wie versteh ich das ? Also sozusagen AOC oder EQ2 auf seinem eigenen Computer, so ganz ohne internet? Also ohne das er sich einen Privatserver in seinem Heim-Netzwerk installiert wird diesen Trick vermutlich keiner hinkriegen.
Und das traurige ist das wahrscheinlich echt vielen Leuten noch nichtmal aufgefallen ist was Du da für einen Unsinn geschrieben hast.
Manchmal wünsche ich mir echt die alten Ultima Online und Everquest 1 Zeiten zurück.


----------



## evalux (11. Oktober 2009)

convisions schrieb:


> "gezwungene" Gruppenquest im Elitegebiet oder Grinden um weiterzukommen, denn die XP der "normalen"qs sind ein schlechter Scherz. Fliegen ist so stark limitiert, das man es auch hätte ganz weglassen können bis zum Abyss. Grafisch ist auch AION wenig innovativ, denn zwar sind die Charaktere super gelungen, doch die Umgebung und deren Details kommen da nicht herran....
> 
> AION - grafische Mittelklasse, klassisches Asiatisches GRIND-MMO



Stimmt. Das schreckt ab.

Aber wenn man sich daran gewöhnt hat, ist das Spiel gar nicht so schlecht. AoC war grafisch m.E besser, aber was hilft das, wenn das eigentliche Spiel nicht stimmt ?


----------



## Aldaric87 (11. Oktober 2009)

SireS schrieb:


> Schön, daß es du grindest, ohne daß es dir auffällt. Wer die Fanboy-Augenklappen mal abgenommen hat, hat gemerkt, daß er für die meisten Quests grad mal so viel xp bekommt wie für 3-4 mobs. Dann die ganzen schwachsinnigen Sammelquests...
> 
> Wer es also eilig hat, und das sammeln und die ach so anspruchsvollen Quests nicht machen muss, der ist gut bedient (und um EINIGES schneller) wenn er keine Quest annimmt. Das Grinden war der einzige Punkt der mich in Aion gestört hat, aber von der Menge der vergebenen Quest-ep kam ich mir auch teilweise verarscht vor, deshalb - bye Aion.



So kleiner, jetzt liest du mal deinen UNSINNIGEN Kommentar durch, wie du den andren Comment beschrieben hast, und liest die nächsten Patch Notes ! Danke fürs Hirn einschalten.

kkthxbye


----------



## Magmaster (11. Oktober 2009)

Definitiv weiterspielen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es ist sehr aufwendig zu leveln (grinden etc...) und auch die Berufe skillt man net in wenigen Stunden - aber genau das ist ja was ich schön finde.

Was nützt mir mittlerweile ein Spiel (wow) wo ich ne woche Urlaub hab - und mir nen char. von 1 auf 80 zocke - und ne woche später alle Berufe ausgeskillt habe und komplett t9,5 / 10,5 equipt habe.

Es ist da einfach nix mehr so wirklich ne besondere Leistung - wo hingegen bei Aion ich mir vorkomme wie zu Klassik WOW Zeiten.

Ich finds einfach nur geil - bin atm lvl 28 Kantorin und heute wird Level 30  - werde wohl aber auch nochmal 4 Wochen oder so dann auf 50 brauchen - dann werden Berufe geskillt.

Ich hoffe das das Spiel weiter so geil bleibt - wollte es mir nur mal holen um reinzuschauen - und bin von Minute zu Minute mehr angetan von dem Game.

Wow ACC läuft bei mir definitiv erstmal aus - wenn die net endlich mal wieder bissel was anspruchsvolles bringen wird das wohl nach 4,5 jahren auch leider so bleiben.


----------



## siberian (11. Oktober 2009)

Bis jetzt hauts mich nicht vom Hocker, werde nicht verlängern. Zuviel Nerviges und 90% der Comm kommen von WOW was man auch jederzeit bemerkt.


----------



## VanFar (11. Oktober 2009)

ich bin bislang recht zufrieden, außerdem bin ich auf die nächsten patches gespannt (vor allem 1.5.1 - dann können endlich meine geister mitfliegen ^^). ich lass das abo einfach weiterlaufen bis ich keine lust mehr habe bzw. bis gw2 rauskmmt.


----------



## Aldaric87 (11. Oktober 2009)

Fyralon schrieb:


> Für mich mit Mythic/Goa und Blizzard die mieseste Abmelkmaschine ever.



Mythic hatte hier nicht auf Release gedrängt, dass war der große Geldgeber ----->> Electronic Arts !

Wenn man wem die Schuld gibt, dann bitte dem richtigen !


----------



## Geige (11. Oktober 2009)

Aber Mythic hat sich nicht dagegen gewehrt nein
im Vorfeld hieß es sogar sie wollten es selber rausbringen,
da es "zu beginn rockt" und EA hätte nichts damit zu tun!


----------



## Aldaric87 (11. Oktober 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Aber Mythic hat sich nicht dagegen gewehrt nein
> im Vorfeld hieß es sogar sie wollten es selber rausbringen,
> da es "zu beginn rockt" und EA hätte nichts damit zu tun!



Wie soll Mythic sich wehren? Wenn der Geldhahn zugedreht wird, ist man Pleite, und dann hat man gar kein Produkt. Selber rausbringen war unmöglich, da sie selbst gesagt haben, dass das Spiel noch einen längeren Reifeprozess durchlaufen müssen, wozu sie selbst kein Geld mehr hatten um das ewig weiter zu betreiben. Ich dachte mittlerweile, würden die Leute manchmal mitdenken um nicht alles glauben zu müssen, was irgendwo irgendwer sagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edith: Letzenendens als Mythic weiter schleifen wollte, hatte EA dann die Nase voll und wollte Geld scheffeln, die juckt es nicht ob das Spiel lange erfolgreich ist, hauptsache es kommt mehr Geld dabei rum, als investiert wurde.


----------



## Schmokk (11. Oktober 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Dann musst du aber auch die 70 blinden Fanboys denen man selbst Abwasser als Sekt verkaufen könnte auch abziehen.



HaHa wie Recht du hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ! XD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmokk (11. Oktober 2009)

Ayuran schrieb:


> Ich finde das Kampfsystem in Aion richtig genial. Die Chain-Skills und das geforderte Movement bringen viel Dynamik in das Spiel, welche bei anderen MMOs wie z.b. bei WoW kaum vorhanden ist.
> 
> Trotzdem weiß ich noch nicht, ob ich weiterspielen werde, da das Leveln viel zu zäh ist. Das kommt daher, dass es meiner Meinung nach viel zu wenig Quests gibt und man somit viel zu viel grinden muss, welches auf Dauer langweilig wird. Auch ist viel zu wenig Abwechslung in den Gebieten. Diese sind meist nur nach einem Schema aufgebaut. Dazu Vergleiche man Ishalden (Startgebiet der Asmodier) mit Poeta (Startgebiet der Elyos). Auffallend ist die starke Ähnlichkeit des Aufbaus.
> 
> Auch der Chat ist meistens unlesbar, weil dieser von Kinahverkäufern und anderen Spielern mit sinnlosen Diskussionen gefüllt wird (insbesondere lfg-Channel)



Wo brauchsten du movement? Du haust einfach 5 mal auf deine Chainskill Taste und hoffts, dass sie treffen?!


----------



## Nuffing (11. Oktober 2009)

Schmokk schrieb:


> Wo brauchsten du movement? Du haust einfach 5 mal auf deine Chainskill Taste und hoffts, dass sie treffen?!



Hmm..ich würd sagen man brauch da movemant wo skill zu finden ist.

Allein schon den ranger, die noobs kiten garnicht, die möchtegern pros kiten seitwerts oder rückwerts und holen sich erst mal den minus 40% oder 70% dmg ab (genau weiß ich das nicht)

Die leute die richtig kiten laufen vorwerts und jump shoetn. Nicht nur das man dadurch Max distanz kriegt, man kriegt auch nen dmg boost.

Assasinen zb nutzen oft den seitwerds lauf bonus da sie sowieso gut ausweichen können und manche attacken darauf beruhen.

Somit, wer sich grade im pvp bewegt hat durch diese bonusen einen vorteil

Ich denk mal das deine aussage sowieso so ne sinnlose "ich mach das spiel schlecht" aussage war, aber man weiß ja nie ob du dich nicht informiert hast.



> Das kommt daher, dass es meiner Meinung nach viel zu wenig Quests gibt und man somit viel zu viel grinden muss, welches auf Dauer langweilig wird



Ich seh die wenigen quest gar nicht als problem, davon gibt es genug, sie geben eher kaum exp, die exp die ich für das hin und her laufen und das erldigen dann letztendlich kriege hab ich beim grinden genau so schnell ohne laufweg gemacht wenn nicht schneller.

Das wird mit dem nächsten patch zum glück etwas angeglichen, ob das aber ausreicht? Ich weiß es nicht, und da ich jetzt schon 26 bin wird es mir selber wohl sowieso nichts mehr bringen weil ich bis dahin max level bin (da der patch wohl erst in 1 bis 2 monaten kommt)

Auch die  wiederholbaren quest sind lächerlich, genaue werte weiß ich nicht, aber für die qeust exp die ich dafür gekriegt hätte hät ich nur 2 mobs mehr töten müssen....das lohnt sich einfach nicht.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (11. Oktober 2009)

Denke auch....die ganzen Bewegungsboni wollen ja gehsceit eingesetzt werden..soviel zu kein Movement...


----------



## Malldaniss (11. Oktober 2009)

um nochma auf den punkt zurück zu kommen, ich werde auch zu 100% weiter zocken, schon alleine wegen der ganzen netten community die sich zur zeit bilded

MfG Mall


----------



## Nuffing (11. Oktober 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Denke auch....die ganzen Bewegungsboni wollen ja gehsceit eingesetzt werden..soviel zu kein Movement...



Das problem ist wohl das die meisten noch nicht wissen was sie überhaupt bringt, es gibt genug leute die mich fragen (sogar andere Ranger) warum ich renne und springe...

Allgemein gibts bei Aion aber genug sachen die nicht richtig erklärt werden, das merkt man alleine am handbuch, das ist echt Mager und ich musste mir jede info aus dem internet zusammen pflücken.

Was ich auch noch nicht so toll ist sind die charackter informationen, man sieht werde, aber nicht die auswirkung davon, es ist also extrem undurchsichtig.

Von wo weiß ich jetzt als spieler wie viel mir 200 trefferwertung bringen? Ich selber hab jetzt rausgefunden das 10 crit gleich 1% ist, ich vermute jetzt das es sich mit allen anderen gleich verhält, sicher bin ich mir aber nicht, das sind so sachen die ich mir jetzt auch noch im internet zusammen suchen muss.

Es hat noch genug schnitzer aber im vergleich zu Anderen mmos starts sind die wohl eher gering, das Größte problem ist im moment eigendlich die Community (und auch boter und Goldseller gehören dazu)


----------



## Ankira (11. Oktober 2009)

danke an alle für die star wars  frage hät ich eig wissen müssen ^^


----------



## Knorpelbauch (11. Oktober 2009)

Definitiv NEIN !!   Zu Geindlastig das Spiel !! Schade,wäre nen geiles MMO gewesen!


----------



## Geige (11. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Das wird mit dem nächsten patch zum glück etwas angeglichen, ob das aber ausreicht? Ich weiß es nicht, und da ich jetzt schon 26 bin wird es mir selber wohl sowieso nichts mehr bringen weil ich bis dahin max level bin (da der patch wohl erst in 1 bis 2 monaten kommt)



Kannst dich freuen, da du in 1-2 Monaten sicher noch nicht max sein wirst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von 40 auf 41 braucht man Gerüchten zufolge 26 Stunden reine Spielzeit,...


----------



## Nuffing (11. Oktober 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Kannst dich freuen, da du in 1-2 Monaten sicher noch nicht max sein wirst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gerüchten zufolge sollte ein Jäger mit 19 auch jeden mob in der zeit killen bevor er bei ihm ist, und nen unglaublichen mana verbrauch haben, dazu soll er noch absolut jede klasse rocken...keins der gerüchte hat 100% gestimmt, dazu kommt es noch an wie die person spielt.

Und wenn leute in der zeit von 2 wochen von 1 auf 50 komm, dann werd ich in einem monat auch 50 werden^^ ich geb einfach nicht so viel auf gerüchte weil ein großteil davon schwachsinn sind.

Das problem ist einfach das es von zu vielen faktoren bestimmt wird, wie intensiv jemand levelt, was für ne klasse, ob nebenher noch crafting betrieben wird, PvP usw.


----------



## Lifestealer (11. Oktober 2009)

Aion ist so grindlastig, hab auf 21 aufgegeben. Das ist so einfach lächerlich es kann doch ehrlich niemanden Spaß machen 9999999 mobs zu töten.

Mal schaun wie es nach dem ep patch ist.


----------



## Norjena (11. Oktober 2009)

Lifestealer schrieb:


> Aion ist so grindlastig, hab auf 21 aufgegeben. Das ist so einfach lächerlich es kann doch ehrlich niemanden Spaß machen 9999999 mobs zu töten.
> 
> Mal schaun wie es nach dem ep patch ist.



Also mit 21 muss man noch nicht grinden, bsi ca 35 geht es mit Qeusts, und bald ja auch weiterhin.


----------



## Stancer (11. Oktober 2009)

Lifestealer schrieb:


> Aion ist so grindlastig, hab auf 21 aufgegeben. Das ist so einfach lächerlich es kann doch ehrlich niemanden Spaß machen 9999999 mobs zu töten.
> 
> Mal schaun wie es nach dem ep patch ist.



Mir macht es Spass. Liegt aber vermutlich an der anderen Einstellung zum Spiel selber. Ich betrachte das Spiel nicht als Wettkampf, wo ich so schnell wie möglich max Level und Full Epic sein muss.

Für mich zählt eher der Weg den ich zurück lege und ich geniesse die Zeit im Spiel. So mach ich halt immer das worauf ich gerade Lust habe und vor allem mach ich es nie alleine. Und wenn ich mal keine Lust auf das Spiel habe.... dann mach ich was anderes und quäl mich nicht durch das Spiel !
Ich finde es daher gut, das Aion wieder ein eher Klassisches Spielprinzip bietet wie es zu Daoc oder Everquest war. Ein Spielprinzip, wo soziale Aspekte einen höheren Stellenwert haben als Epics und Level Ups !


----------



## Ascalonier (11. Oktober 2009)

Fyralon schrieb:


> Warhammer war und ist die Kundenverarsche schlechthin!Das musste ja auch unbedingt noch vor WotLK erscheinen damit Mythic-Goa richtig Kohle abgreifen konnte!Deren Abos sind im Sinkflug und es wäre wünschenswert andere Publisher nehmen das als Warnung.Aber wozu auch...mann kann ja immer noch ne weile lang abzocken.Wenn ich bei einem der zukünftigen Spiele den Namen Mike Jacobs lese mach ich nen riesen Bogen drum.
> 
> Aion ansich ist nicht schlecht...die Community die wohl zu 90% aus WoW Jungs/Mädels besteht,deren grobe Ausdrucksweise und nicht vorhandenes Benehmen.Die Goldspamer,GM-Service den es faktisch nicht gibt!!!Das sind Gründe das Abo brach liegen zu lassen.Das Spiel selbst ist keineswegs schlechter als die Blizzabzocke.
> 
> ...



Selten so ein Blödsinn gelesen wie das hier,du zahlst für deine anderen Spiele auch und nennst die anderen Abmelkmaschinen.
Ich glaube du hast Paranoja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zafric (11. Oktober 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Kannst dich freuen, da du in 1-2 Monaten sicher noch nicht max sein wirst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie Nuffing schon sagt.. es gibt schon 50er. Wie genau haben die das gemacht, wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass 41-42 mehr Zeit in Anspruch nimmt, wie 40-41.
Haben wir schonmal ca 14 Tage reine Spielzeit für die 10 Level... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Also entweder ist da was falsch an dem Gerücht, oder die, die jetzt schon 50 sind, brauchen keinen Schlaf, keine Nahrung oder andere Grundbedürfnisse.


----------



## Skyler93 (11. Oktober 2009)

Zafric schrieb:


> Wie Nuffing schon sagt.. es gibt schon 50er. Wie genau haben die das gemacht, wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass 41-42 mehr Zeit in Anspruch nimmt, wie 40-41.
> Haben wir schonmal ca 14 Tage reine Spielzeit für die 10 Level...
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sag nur Botten, Youtube zeigt genug botvideos -.-


----------



## Totemkrieger (11. Oktober 2009)

Bis jetzt musste ich einmal von 19 auf 20 ca 1/4 des Lvls grindem,seit dem nicht wieder.Und wenn doch,dann tu ich das freiwillig weil ich Kinah brauche, oder irgendwelche Rohstoffe von Gegnern für meinen Beruf brauche.(Bin jetz kurz vor 34).Man muss halt auch mal ein bissl schauen wo man noch Quests bekommen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totemkrieger (11. Oktober 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Ich sag nur Botten, Youtube zeigt genug botvideos -.-



schau dir das Interview an(wie sie es gemacht haben so schnell auf 50 zu kommen)...da war nix botten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zafric (11. Oktober 2009)

Dann sollten sie ja mit der Bannwelle nun weg sein, oder meinste die 50er werden net kontrolliert?

Und ich halte es für groben Schwachfug zu behaupten, dass die Highlvls alle Botter sind. Kenne zufällig auch Leute, die schon im Bereich von 44-45 sind und die definitiv nicht gebottet haben und sogar noch ein gewisses RL haben. Ist halt auch ne Frage der Effektivität mit der man levelt und ob man sich bei Berufen, PvP oder sonstwas aufhält, oder Zielgerichtet die maximale EP versucht zu erreichen.

Jedem das seine, aber ich halte es für möglich 50 jetzt schon erreicht zu haben, ohne gebottet zu haben.



Grinden:

Ich grinde viel und oft als Sorc, Quests mache ich nur, wo ich ne angemessene Belohnung bekomme und natürlich auch alle Kampagnenquests, die in der Regel mit 2Mio auf lvl 36 winken.


----------



## LónêWòlf (11. Oktober 2009)

Also Aion mag ich, nur einige kleine sachen stören mich gewaltig. Die goldseller, aber ich glaube die Stören jeden, die unmengen an kosten die man hat wenn man Stirbt und das Klassenbalancing.
Sonst mag ich das spiel und werde auf jedenfall weiter machen.


----------



## Bolle0708 (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin immoment lvl 22 und werde noch weiterspielen.. für mich geht das spielerlebnis erst los wenn cih im abyss kämpfen kann. doch bis jetzt gefällt es mir ziemlich gut. ich habe für 3 monate verlängert


----------



## Stancer (11. Oktober 2009)

Zafric schrieb:


> Wie Nuffing schon sagt.. es gibt schon 50er. Wie genau haben die das gemacht, wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass 41-42 mehr Zeit in Anspruch nimmt, wie 40-41.
> Haben wir schonmal ca 14 Tage reine Spielzeit für die 10 Level...
> 
> 
> ...



Die ersten 50er haben doch in nem Interview gesagt wie sie es gemacht haben :

13-15 Std pro Tag und dann nur Elitemobs gegrindet. Kein Crafting, kein Sammelskill, keine Quests ! Reine Spielzeit demnach = 15 Std x ~18 Tage (14 Tage Release + 4 Tage Preorder) = 270 Std = 11,25 Tage !

Man sollte aber wie gesagt bedenken, die haben nix anderes gemacht und vor allem haben die elitemobs gekillt. Solo Spieler können das gar nicht. Also selbst wenn der Normalspieler nur normale Mobs grindet braucht er mal eben doppelt so lange also 20-22 Spieltage.

Wer Questest, Craftet und Sammelskill macht so wie ich wird noch länger brauchen aber was interessiert es mich ob ich in 2 oder 3 Monaten erst 50 bin ?


----------



## Skyler93 (11. Oktober 2009)

kk habt mich vom gegenteil überzeugt, gibt aber trotzdem leute die schon 45 oder so sind die spielen hälfte des zeitse selber und über nacht lassens Bot laufen -.-


----------



## kthxbye (11. Oktober 2009)

Viel grinden, viel farmen...
Ewiges Monsterkloppen und 3h Äther sammeln für 50 Skillpunkte.

Es macht zwar derzeit trotzdem Spaß, was aber eher daran liegt, dass es mal was neues is.. im Vergleich zu 5 Jahren WoW ^^

Ich weiß nicht wie es ab Level 25 wird, da man ja erst von da an in Instanzen und Abyss kann.. aber mein jetziger Eindruck (21er Assa) lässt Aion als Asia-Grinder-Kuchen dastehen, gespickt mit kleinen westlichen Schokostückchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir wird die Entscheidung erst am letzten Tag meines Gratismonats fallen, ob ich verlänger oder nicht.

mfg


----------



## Ren-Alekz (11. Oktober 2009)

rofl mit 21 musste schon viel grinden oO...jo.kA wie das möglich sein soll..es sei denn man will es so.. du weisst schon dass die questgeber blaue pfeile überm kopf haben und keine goldenen ausrufezeichen oder sowas oder? xD


----------



## ArminFRA (11. Oktober 2009)

kthxbye schrieb:


> Viel grinden, viel farmen...




Oha, mein Beileid. Als Assel haste nichts zu lachen vor Lvl 50. Das wird ein verdammt langer Weg.

Du bist jetzt Lvl 21.


Ich sage Dir: mit Lvl 22 quitest Du. Wie ich.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (11. Oktober 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> rofl mit 21 musste schon viel grinden oO...jo.kA wie das möglich sein soll..es sei denn man will es so.. du weisst schon dass die questgeber blaue pfeile überm kopf haben und keine goldenen ausrufezeichen oder sowas oder? xD



dann geben sie dir paar aufgeben mit denen du weiter grinden kannst )


----------



## Zafric (11. Oktober 2009)

Komisch, dass Kill/Sammelquests in Aion direkt als Grinding bezeichnet werden, in anderen MMO's allerdings als abwechslungsreiche Quests gesehen werden.


----------



## Totemkrieger (11. Oktober 2009)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Oha, mein Beileid. Als Assel haste nichts zu lachen vor Lvl 50. Das wird ein verdammt langer Weg.
> 
> Du bist jetzt Lvl 21.
> 
> ...



....oder spielst weiter wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wie kommst darauf das man vor lvl 50 nichts zu lachen hat?Bis 25 is es nen sehr anstrengender Weg ,ja,aber dann gehts steil bergauf.Und wer es leicht haben möchte,sollte keine Sin spielen.Zumindest ist das meine Meinung.

Ich hab nen heidenspaß mit meiner Sin,egal ob PVE oder PVP.(34)


----------



## Enyalios (11. Oktober 2009)

Zafric schrieb:


> Komisch, dass Kill/Sammelquests in Aion direkt als Grinding bezeichnet werden, in anderen MMO's allerdings als abwechslungsreiche Quests gesehen werden.



Vor allem wenn diese Leute dann auch noch die Daily-Quests in WoW als Content hochloben ^^


----------



## Lil-Bounce11 (11. Oktober 2009)

Welcher Freimonat?


----------



## SireS (11. Oktober 2009)

Zafric schrieb:


> Komisch, dass Kill/Sammelquests in Aion direkt als Grinding bezeichnet werden, in anderen MMO's allerdings als abwechslungsreiche Quests gesehen werden.



"Hurra, ich hab wieder ne Quest, wieviel Erfahrung es dafür gibt interessiert mich doch nicht!" 
/ironie off

Mh, könnte vielleicht an den lächerlich wenigen xp liegen, die man für 90% dieser Quests bekommt? Aber nein! Ich will dir den Spass nicht nehmen, sei nur weiterhin zufrieden, solange da ab und zu Männchen mit blauen Pfeilen auf den Köpfen auftauchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (11. Oktober 2009)

Lil-Bounce11 schrieb:


> Welcher Freimonat?



der jetzige


----------



## SireS (11. Oktober 2009)

Btw werd ich weder meinen Beitrag noch die nächsten Patchnotes lesen, meine Schreibe hab ich im Kopf und die nächsten Patchnotes interessieren mich nicht mehr. Letzter Tip von mir für Dich: *kkthxbb *nutzen nur noch die allerletzten lowbobs an denen selbst der mainstream vorbeigegangen ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (11. Oktober 2009)

Zafric schrieb:


> Komisch, dass Kill/Sammelquests in Aion direkt als Grinding bezeichnet werden, in anderen MMO's allerdings als abwechslungsreiche Quests gesehen werden.



In anderen mmos sind die quest aber wirklich da um level aufzusteigen und nicht um eine Illusion einer aufgabe hervorzurufen, den grindent steig ich um einiges schneller auf als Questent...



Aldaric87 schrieb:


> So kleiner, jetzt liest du mal deinen UNSINNIGEN Kommentar durch, wie du den andren Comment beschrieben hast, und liest die nächsten Patch Notes ! Danke fürs Hirn einschalten.
> 
> kkthxbye



Es geht aber um das momentane spiel, und da ist es fakt das questen ab nem besitmmten level sinnlos wird und nur zeit vergäudet, WoW hat auch Im nachsten Addon pvP Equipt durch Bgs, deswegen kritisiert man etwas drotzdem an den momentanen umständen, und in welchen level bereich sich die exp änderungen bewegen ist so viel ich weiß noch offen, kann also sein das sich unter 40 nichts tut, dann ist das questen von 20 bis 40 immer noch das sinnloseste was man machen kann, selbst beim ganken hat man durch die Abyss points merh davon


----------



## Enyalios (11. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> In anderen mmos sind die quest aber wirklich da um level aufzusteigen und nicht um eine Illusion einer aufgabe hervorzurufen, den grindent steig ich um einiges schneller auf als Questent...



Ich sag mal so, klar hatte WoW schon immer viele Quests, aber einige scheinen hier wohl zu vergessen das die angehobene XP und das schnellere leveln wie sie es jetzt vorfinden in Classic NICHT so war. Davon abgesehen - was macht man schon groß in WoW bei Quests ausser Monster killen ? Mit Gräuel denke ich an die Sammelquests zurück wo das Questitem eine gefühlte Dropchance von 0,5% hatte - nennt man das dann nicht grinden - NEIN (!) - sowas ist halt ne kniffelige Quest, nicht wahr ? Töte 100 Monster für 1 Questitem das du brauchst...stand zwar nicht im Questlog, war aber so.
Nesingwary Lager: Töte 3x30 und im Anschluss wiederhole dasselbe noch ein paar mal. Innovativ, nicht wahr ? Grind ? NIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !!

....


----------



## Aldaric87 (11. Oktober 2009)

@Nuffing, gibt in den Patchnotes Beispiel-Quests und da steht auch der Questlevel dabei, und wenn man sich das anschaut, sieht man ziemlich einfach, für jeden verständlich, dass vor allem Quests 30+ angehoben werden. Und mal ehrlich, wer bis 30 irgendwas grinden musste, hat definitiv was falsch gemacht.


----------



## Nuffing (11. Oktober 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so, klar hatte WoW schon immer viele Quests, aber einige scheinen hier wohl zu vergessen das die angehobene XP und das schnellere leveln wie sie es jetzt vorfinden in Classic NICHT so war. Davon abgesehen - was macht man schon groß in WoW bei Quests ausser Monster killen ? Mit Gräuel denke ich an die Sammelquests zurück wo das Questitem eine gefühlte Dropchance von 0,5% hatte - nennt man das dann nicht grinden - NEIN (!) - sowas ist halt ne kniffelige Quest, nicht wahr ? Töte 100 Monster für 1 Questitem das du brauchst...stand zwar nicht im Questlog, war aber so.
> Nesingwary Lager: Töte 3x30 und im Anschluss wiederhole dasselbe noch ein paar mal. Innovativ, nicht wahr ? Grind ? NIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !!
> 
> ....



Und nu? Es ist nun aber so, was hilft es AIon das es früher anders war? Das ist kein Argument und macht es in Aion nicht besser, Aion soll es richtig machen, nicht andere falsch, ende aus.

Und so lange Quest nichts bringt ist es halt eben ein Grind MMO das ist fakt. Es gibt leuten denen macht es nichts aus das quest nutzlos gibt, es gibt leute die haben es auch einfach noch gar nicht bemrekt das quest nutzlos sind, Im moment sind Quest aber mehr eine Illusion, das einzigste was sinnvol ist sind die Kampanien quest, die geben noch gut erfahrung, das wars aber auch sonst gibts nur minimal quest die wirklich was bringen.



> Und @Nuffing, gibt in den Patchnotes Beispiel-Quests und da steht auch der Questlevel dabei, und wenn man sich das anschaut, sieht man ziemlich einfach, für jeden verständlich, dass vor allem Quests 30+ angehoben werden. Und mal ehrlich, wer bis 30 irgendwas grinden musste, hat definitiv was falsch gemacht.



Es geht ganze zeit nicht darum das es nicht genug quest gibt sondern das die quest so wenig exp geben das man in der zeit wo man grindet mindestens das gleiche rausholt wenn nicht um einiges mehr da man sich den laufweg spart.

Die quest, die du als quest darstellst sind die illusion einer aufgabe, somit, klar man muss bestimmt bis 50 nicht grinden, die quest geben aber kaum belohnugnen und somit gaukelt man dir vor du hast ne aufgabe und tust eben "nicht grinden"

Übrigens, ich hab besserse zu tun als mich ständig mit patchnotes zu befassen, ich hab 1 mal im forum dazu ne korea liste gesehen und die fing ab 40 an, auserdem hab ich gesagt man wird es noch sehen, ich hab nicht behauptet ab welchen level die quest wo angehoben werden, also hätets dir den kommentar allgemein stecken könn, er war nutzlos


----------



## SireS (11. Oktober 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so, klar hatte WoW schon immer viele Quests, aber einige scheinen hier wohl zu vergessen das die angehobene XP und das schnellere leveln wie sie es jetzt vorfinden in Classic NICHT so war. Davon abgesehen - was macht man schon groß in WoW bei Quests ausser Monster killen ? Mit Gräuel denke ich an die Sammelquests zurück wo das Questitem eine gefühlte Dropchance von 0,5% hatte - nennt man das dann nicht grinden - NEIN (!) - sowas ist halt ne kniffelige Quest, nicht wahr ? Töte 100 Monster für 1 Questitem das du brauchst...stand zwar nicht im Questlog, war aber so.
> Nesingwary Lager: Töte 3x30 und im Anschluss wiederhole dasselbe noch ein paar mal. Innovativ, nicht wahr ? Grind ? NIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !!
> 
> ....



Weiss nicht, wie wir jetzt wieder zu wow gekommen sind, aber egal. Aber da wir schon beim Thema sind: In Wow gibt es für Quests angemessene Erfahrungspunkte, und das ist sowas wie die Belohnung für eine Sache die man gut gemacht hat. In Aion kam ich nach Eltnen, und die erste Quest lautete töte 14 xyz .... und dafür gab es dann 11.000 (!!! in Worten Elftausend) Erfahrungspunkte. Zum Vergleich: Zu der Zeit hat mir ein Mob auf gleichem Lvl knapp 6.000 Ep gebracht. 
Leider ist das kein Ausnahmefahll gewesen, da ich ab diesem Zeitpunkt immer darauf geachtet habe, wie die Relation zwischen Quest-Ep und Mob-Ep war und es war bei 90% der Quests bis lvl33 so oder ähnlich schlimm, wer da behauptet, man müsse nicht grinden, ist nicht ganz ehrlich zu sich selbst.
Man könnte das noch weiter spinnen und den Entwicklern unterstellen, daß sie die Quests eingebaut haben, um die Spieler noch länger zu binden, denn es ist nun mal so, daß man in der selben Zeit, die man benötigt um eine Q zu erledigen, leicht das 10fache an Mob-Ep machen kann, aber das ist nur ein persönlicher böser Gedanke^^...

Es geht auch hier nicht darum, Aion schlecht zu machen. Wie ich weit vorher schon mal bemerkt habe, ist das grinden der einzige Punkt, der mich stört an Aion, aber ein gewichtiger Punkt. Das NCSoft da schon reagiert hat und mit dem nächsten Patch in die richtige Richtung tendiert, zeigt einmal mehr die Schnelligkeit, mit der der erfahrene Publisher auf die Community reagiert und daß sie den europäischen Markt ernst nehmen, was man nicht von jedem MMO-Publisher behaupten kann *hust


----------



## Maladin (11. Oktober 2009)

Kommt bitte etwas runter. Provokationen, wie "Fanboy" gehören nicht hierher. Bleibt bitte sachlich.

Ich habe betreffende Posts editiert.

/wink maladin


----------



## Nuffing (11. Oktober 2009)

Hühnerhabicht schrieb:


> Hört hört...die Quests sind Illusionen einer Aufgabe. Sind sie in WoW reeller, weil sie mehr Exp und ´n Schnuller bringen?
> 
> Btw. die Hauptquests geben gute Exp. auch mal im Millionenbereich...
> 
> Es kann weiter gehen mit dem Flamewar



Das die hautpquest gut exp geben hab ich gesagt, aber schön das du mich wiederholst


----------



## Aratianne (11. Oktober 2009)

Am Anfang hat mich AION wirklich, wirklich begeistert. Aber auch ich habe schon aufgehört. Die Gründe dafür wurden hier schon zig mal genannt (auch, wenn ich mir nicht alle Seiten durchgelesen habe):
Das Leveln ist mir irgendwie zu eintönig und die Welt ist zu klein. Im Gegensatz zu dem, was bisher an PvP-Content da ist, fehlt mir außerdem noch etwas an PvE-Content.

Ich warte lieber noch ein bisschen, bis AION sich ein wenig mehr etabliert hat und schaue mit Sicherheit nochmal rein, wenn die Welt etwas "ausgereifter" und hoffentlich größer ist. Bis dahin wünsche ich aber allen, die dabei bleiben, viel Spaß in Atreia =)


----------



## Zafric (11. Oktober 2009)

Aratianne schrieb:


> Ich warte lieber noch ein bisschen, bis AION sich ein wenig mehr etabliert hat und schaue mit Sicherheit nochmal rein, wenn die Welt etwas "ausgereifter" und hoffentlich größer ist. Bis dahin wünsche ich aber allen, die dabei bleiben, viel Spaß in Atreia =)




Beim Warten immer daran denken, dass das Spiel 1 Jahr draussen ist.


----------



## Nuffing (11. Oktober 2009)

Zafric schrieb:


> Beim Warten immer daran denken, dass das Spiel 1 Jahr draussen ist.



Und immer dran denken das der westliche markt anders ist als der Östliche und was bei denen Super ist bei uns erst angeglichen werden muss.


----------



## Enyalios (11. Oktober 2009)

Zafric schrieb:


> Beim Warten immer daran denken, dass das Spiel 1 Jahr draussen ist.



Naja, manche Spiele laufen nach 1 Jahr auch nur mehr auf 2,3 Servern....

SO schlecht wird es NC da wohl nicht gemacht haben.


----------



## Zafric (11. Oktober 2009)

Wir werden sehen Nuffing. Hab nichts dagegen mehr EP für Quests zu bekommen, auch wenn ich immer noch genug nicht Kampagnenquest finde, die auch ordentliche Exp geben. Allerdings habe ich generell auch kein Problem mit Grinden, hatte ich schon in Classic WoW net, wo das auch noch sinnvoll war.

Aber so, wie man hier gehört hat, wird der Patch dafür höchstwahrscheinlich kommen, wenn ich ihn nicht mehr brauche. Heisst, ich stell mich auf viele, viele Quests und Mobs ein, bis ich 50 erreiche.


@Enyalios: Habe ich nie behauptet ^^, ich bin zufrieden und spiele auch wacker weiter, auch wenns sich mit 36 schon ziemlich zieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (11. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Und nu? Es ist nun aber so, was hilft es AIon das es früher anders war? Das ist kein Argument und macht es in Aion nicht besser, Aion soll es richtig machen, nicht andere falsch, ende aus.


Oh ja, Spiel. Bitte verstecke dein Grind hinter belanglosen Quests! Dass das gesamte MMORPG-Genre auf Repetition / Grinding aufbaut lassen wir dabei außen vor! 
Und warum überhaupt noch Aion spielen? Ich will doch Quests mit ellenlanger Story! Ich geh lieber wieder ein Buch lesen. Dass ich bei Quests nur die Gratis-EXP mochte und mir die Story am Arsch vorbei ging ist ja egal. Mehr Quests! Schnellere EXP und Level!


----------



## gorbszn (11. Oktober 2009)

ich werd nich verlängern. das spiel ist mir zu langweilig und wozu bis 50 quälen wenn ich dabei keinen spaß habe. schade, das nächste MMO was meine hohen erwartungen nicht erfüllen konnte. trotzdem scheint es ja viele leute zu geben die mit der qualität zufrieden sind, viel spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (11. Oktober 2009)

Harloww schrieb:


> Oh ja, Spiel. Bitte verstecke dein Grind hinter belanglosen Quests! Dass das gesamte MMORPG-Genre auf Repetition / Grinding aufbaut lassen wir dabei außen vor!
> Und warum überhaupt noch Aion spielen? Ich will doch Quests mit ellenlanger Story! Ich geh lieber wieder ein Buch lesen. Dass ich bei Quests nur die Gratis-EXP mochte und mir die Story am Arsch vorbei ging ist ja egal. Mehr Quests! Schnellere EXP und Level!



Wenn du lernst wie ein Erwachsener sachlich zu bleiben/werden dann werd ich dir darauf antworten.


----------



## Harloww (11. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Wenn du lernst wie ein Erwachsener sachlich zu bleiben/werden dann werd ich dir darauf antworten.


So einfach kann man sich aus der Affäre ziehen. Nicht schlecht.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (11. Oktober 2009)

hmmm soll ich nach dem freimonat verlängern?? hmm k.a 

soll ik?


----------



## Nuffing (11. Oktober 2009)

Harloww schrieb:


> So einfach kann man sich aus der Affäre ziehen. Nicht schlecht.



Wieso? Ich geh auf so was kindisches nicht ein, Argumentier sachlich deine Kritikpunkte und ich werd antworten, ich biete dir sogar ne antwort an, genau das gegenteil was du mir vorwürfst.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (11. Oktober 2009)

uf comedy central kommt south park - make love not warcraft




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shagkul (11. Oktober 2009)

Harloww schrieb:


> Oh ja, Spiel. Bitte verstecke dein Grind hinter belanglosen Quests! Dass das gesamte MMORPG-Genre auf Repetition / Grinding aufbaut lassen wir dabei außen vor!
> Und warum überhaupt noch Aion spielen? Ich will doch Quests mit ellenlanger Story! Ich geh lieber wieder ein Buch lesen. Dass ich bei Quests nur die Gratis-EXP mochte und mir die Story am Arsch vorbei ging ist ja egal. Mehr Quests! Schnellere EXP und Level!



Das ist persönliches Empfinden, dass sieht sicher jeder anders. 
Ich finds schöner wenn ne Geschichte darum erzählt wird, stupides Grinden ist auch mal ok, aber man sollte beides machen können, bzw. sollten Quest auch "sinnvoll" sein. Niemand verlangt dabei aber übertriebene Belohnungen.


----------



## Totemkrieger (11. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Wieso? Ich geh auf so was kindisches nicht ein, Argumentier sachlich deine Kritikpunkte und ich werd antworten, ich biete dir sogar ne antwort an, genau das gegenteil was du mir vorwürfst.



Och bitte nicht schon wieder so`n Flamewar,wer die sachlicheren Argumente hat.Sowas durft ich von dir schon in etlichen Themen lesen.Man kann auch in allem das Schlechte sehen und Argumente breit treten wie Kaugummi.Bitte bitte einfach mal wie ein erwachsener Mensch diskutieren,was du ja so oft titelst...bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist auch nicht persönlich oder böse gemeint,sondern mich nervts mittlerweile.Einfach mal in Erinnerung rufen,das jeder Mensch eine eigene Meinung hat,die man ihm nicht nehmen kann.Weder dir,noch du anderen.


----------



## Nuffing (11. Oktober 2009)

GorlinderJäger schrieb:


> Och bitte nicht schon wieder so`n Flamewar,wer die sachlicheren Argumente hat.Sowas durft ich von dir schon in etlichen Themen lesen.Man kann auch in allem das Schlechte sehen und Argumente breit treten wie Kaugummi.Bitte bitte einfach mal wie ein erwachsener Mensch diskutieren,was du ja so oft titelst...bitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tu ich dcoh, ich fordere von ihm seine Argumente nüchtern und sachlich , oder was ist für dich Erwachsen bzw eine anständige diskusion?

Die sache ist, wenn ich hier ins forum gehe zum diskutieren, will ich kritik punkte und Arumente, und nicht ironiene oder ständig sprüche wie " geh halt wieder wow spielen" oder allgemein die sinnlosen vergleiche.

Genau so das die Community auf Kritik allgemein merkwürdig Reagiert und gleich von aussgeht das man gegen das ganze Produkt hat ohne das es je gesagt wurde.

Zurück zum thema, ich will einfach das was er geschrieben hat ohne den ganzen sinnlosen zusatz, nur die kernaussagen, mit dem rest kann ich nichts anfangen.


----------



## Healor (11. Oktober 2009)

Bei dem ganzen gelabere ist es kein Wunder das die Threads geschlossen werden...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (11. Oktober 2009)

Healor schrieb:


> Bei dem ganzen gelabere ist es kein Wunder das die Threads geschlossen werden...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mich auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Langsam reichts - ich schließe hier.

/wink maladin


----------

